# Patterns by VICIOUS!



## Art Buck

My Homies latest creation!!!!!!!

:0


----------



## Art Buck

here's another sample..... :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms

I dig that roof.... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

love it..


----------



## slo

looks like the water droplets by levi


----------



## AuggieStyle

like the color combos...... looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY

:0 MORE PIKS OF YOUR HOMIES WORK LOOKS COOL!


----------



## impala_631

nice, i like the water drops


----------



## slo

Yeah he got skill. He can pull off some straight lines. Clean clean


----------



## Art Buck

more pics ..........he's done 3 of our rides and working on 2 more  not to mention some of the other rides that he's done for other people.


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS

thats some really nice patterns ... :thumbsup:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

bad ass work


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ALBERTS A BADASS PAINTER, HE TAKES PRIDE IN HIS WORK AND HE KNOWS HIS SHIT!!! EXCELLENT TO DO BUSINESS WITH :guns: :guns: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## daddy o

:cheesy: nice work it takes alot of time and practice to get that good


----------



## Art Buck

more!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HEY TOP GUN I KNOW U GOT SOME MORE PICS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 5 2007, 09:20 AM~7624124
> *HEY TOP GUN I KNOW U GOT SOME MORE PICS!! :nicoderm:
> *


We are working on getting some good ones.........real close-ups


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 5 2007, 03:41 PM~7626023
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

the water drop effect looks good does any one know if you need a heated paint booth to get that effect,i was reading a magazine where a guy was doing that effect he said that he added glycerin to the water :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Apr 6 2007, 06:58 AM~7630174
> *the water drop effect looks good does any one know if you need a heated paint booth to get that effect,i was reading a magazine where a guy was doing that effect he said that he added glycerin to the water  :dunno:
> *



HE DID IT IN HIS GARAGE WITH SOME BAD ASS OLD SCHOOL JAMS PLAYING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 6 2007, 08:54 AM~7631153
> *HE DID IT IN HIS GARAGE WITH SOME BAD ASS OLD SCHOOL JAMS PLAYING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And LOTS of C O R O N A S with some jokers talking chit the whole time.... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 6 2007, 12:14 PM~7632017
> *And LOTS of C O R O N A S with some jokers talking chit the whole time.... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## estrada714




----------



## Art Buck

Now that's shiny!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MORE PICS MORE PICS MORE PICS :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Art Buck

:0


----------



## degre576

that water droplets effect is tight


----------



## INTIMADATOR

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 6 2007, 12:14 PM~7632017
> *And LOTS of C O R O N A S with some jokers talking chit the whole time.... :biggrin:
> *


whats up joker :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

WHAT THE HELL????? I KNOW U GUYS HAVE SOME MORE PICS :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Art Buck

Ok more upclose shots!

and in decent sunlight!


----------



## Knightstalker

Nice pics...


----------



## Bigjxloc

sick patterns.


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Apr 23 2007, 12:08 PM~7755371-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bigjxloc_@Apr 23 2007, 06:56 PM~7758210
> *sick patterns.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

Very talented man


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 25 2007, 11:32 AM~7769865
> *Very talented man
> *


x2 lets see more :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 6 2007, 02:14 PM~7632017
> *And LOTS of C O R O N A S with some jokers talking chit the whole time.... :biggrin:
> *




well damn hes good! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

:0


----------



## montemanls

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

Sneak peek on the latest................Vicious work..a little dusty :0


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

more pics to come soon.......


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

vicious customs............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: the paint,patterns,pearls and water drops pics will be posted real soon. all i gotta say go vicious go AZ. :biggrin:


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2007, 10:06 AM~7615953
> *more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight


----------



## MARINATE

VICIOUS DOES SOME NICE WORK!


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## TOP GUN

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l130/Vas...03/DSC09818.jpg


----------



## slo

dam cars look like glass!


----------



## TOP GUN

Here is my latest creation...


----------



## MARINATE

DAM..LOOKS GOOD BRO...GUEDOS 61 IS GONNA LOOK GOOD!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 18 2007, 09:12 AM~7930524
> *Here is my latest creation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is the SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

CAME OUT SICK ALBERT, NICE WORK!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 18 2007, 10:12 AM~7930524
> *Here is my latest creation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TOP GUN

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
-----------------JUST MESSIN AROUND-------------------------- :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 18 2007, 09:50 PM~7934804
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> -----------------JUST MESSIN AROUND-------------------------- :biggrin:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 18 2007, 10:16 AM~7930547
> *DAM..LOOKS GOOD BRO...GUEDOS 61 IS GONNA LOOK GOOD!
> *



x100000000 :biggrin: :thumbsup:






Here's a couple pics I had... I'ma go thru my albums and post some more as I come across them...


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 19 2007, 08:42 PM~7939054


Nice pics!!! thanks for posting them.


----------



## GrimReaper

CAN SOME ONE GET ME THE HOMIES NUMBER
THANKS


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@May 21 2007, 05:41 PM~7951005
> *CAN SOME ONE GET ME THE HOMIES NUMBER
> THANKS
> *


PM him. He goes by the name "Top Gun"......


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62+Apr 6 2007, 08:54 AM~7631153-->
> 
> 
> 
> HE DID IT IN HIS GARAGE WITH SOME BAD ASS OLD SCHOOL JAMS PLAYING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Art Buck_@Apr 6 2007, 11:14 AM~7632017
> *And LOTS of C O R O N A S with some jokers talking chit the whole time.... :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE BEST WAY :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 23 2007, 09:51 PM~7967600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


BADD ASSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LETS PRINT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN

> Here is my latest creation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS A ROOF FOR A HOPPER. 61 IMPALA FROM STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> Here is my latest creation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS A ROOF FOR A HOPPER. 61 IMPALA FROM STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> SICK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG NICK

> Here is my latest creation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS A ROOF FOR A HOPPER. 61 IMPALA FROM STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> post more pics of the car :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 23 2007, 08:51 PM~7967600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



  very


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2007, 11:06 AM~7615953
> *more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 2 2007, 09:20 PM~7606455
> *My Homies latest creation!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


albert's paint jobs are tight!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

Ok another sneak peek!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Guess who's linc this is???????????










































































 Is it green? Is it blue? I don't know you'll have to walk around this mother to find out yourself...........Busting out for Las Vegas?.......or '08????? :biggrin:


----------



## INTIMADATOR

whooooooooooooooo's car is that? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

TTT for Vicious Customo Paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo

thats some work 

even got the water droppletes on the SIDES!


----------



## I. K. Rico

what's up riderz!? how much does it usually run for a pattern top? clean work


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 31 2007, 07:32 AM~8014373
> *what's up riderz!? how much does it usually run for a pattern top? clean work
> *


Hit up Vicious aka Albert or Top Gun here on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

yeah i got his pm thanks art...


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 19 2007, 10:12 PM~7939556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt  Vicious Custom Paint.....


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 19 2007, 08:29 PM~7939001
> *x100000000  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> Here's a couple pics I had... I'ma go thru my albums and post some more as I come across them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for Vicious!!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE shit


----------



## Art Buck

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER




----------



## SPIRIT 62

WHATS UP ALBERT?


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 12 2007, 10:39 PM~8094424
> *WHATS UP ALBERT?
> *


I'AM JUST :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
WILL POST NEW PICS VERY SOON.




ARE YOU GOING TO TUCSON :dunno: 

HOW ABOUT THEM OTHER SAMPLES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jun 12 2007, 09:46 PM~8094461
> *I'AM JUST  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> WILL POST NEW PICS VERY SOON.
> ARE YOU GOING TO TUCSON :dunno:
> 
> HOW ABOUT THEM OTHER SAMPLES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you have a waiting list now?........................


----------



## azmobn06

BAD ASS!!!!!

Look out for a new project coming out soon to a neighborhood near you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## ville83regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

:yes:


----------



## Royalty

TTT for talent and style. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## AZKLIQUER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good bro


----------



## TOP GUN

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 








































THIS IS THE LATEST PROJECT. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Art Buck

ttt


----------



## montemanls

Get down :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

wit cha bad self!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jun 26 2007, 03:23 PM~8181387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and we drink the same kind of beer :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

DP - Indawheezee! I see you sucker!


----------



## DP-INDAHIZEE

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 29 2007, 02:45 PM~8203726
> *DP - Indawheezee! I see you sucker!
> *


just looking man! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q143/Ar...nt=fce92a2d.pbw


----------



## Art Buck

"Ready for clear"


----------



## MARINATE

DAM TIMS RIDE IS GONNA BE SICK....


----------



## TOP GUN

HERE'S ONE MORE.
































:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## majikmike0118

from one painter to another that shit is awesome keep up the good work i wanna see more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degre576

that lincoln is sick bro very nice


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: Badass work homie... :biggrin:


----------



## INTIMADATOR

where are the pictures after it was cleared???????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 24 2007, 12:08 PM~7970729
> *   very
> *



who's vicious? hmmm... Phoenix RIDERZ FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 2 2007, 05:18 PM~8221391
> *who's vicious? hmmm... Phoenix RIDERZ FOR LIFE!!!
> *




Whaaassssssupppp!

Vicious = "Top Gun" = Albert Lebario = Phoenix Rider


----------



## INTIMADATOR

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 2 2007, 06:18 PM~8221391
> *who's vicious? hmmm... Phoenix RIDERZ FOR LIFE!!!
> *


what up nacho?


----------



## 87CADDY

:thumbsup: Very nice work albert .Always loved your style Keep it up bro.


----------



## Art Buck

ttt for Vicious!


----------



## TOP GUN

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
















































:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## INTIMADATOR

NICE WORK MAN.................................................................................................


----------



## BIG NICK

Thanks for doing that for the video Vicious, beautiful work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 9 2007, 10:31 PM~8272186
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Nice "snow" board!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks good man good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jul 9 2007, 10:31 PM~8272186
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

:0


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## TOP GUN

MORE PICS TO COME REAL SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

damn se avento


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 2 2007, 09:20 PM~7606455
> *My Homies latest creation!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



vicoous is viciously talented...does that eve make sense?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HURRY UP WITH THEM PICS ALBERT, GOSH!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

looking real good tims linclon gonna be hot


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## TOP GUN

HERE'S SOME MORE


----------



## TOP GUN

THE NEXT PROJECT HAS ARRIVED.
















KANDY RED WITH PATTERNED ROOF :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AZKLIQUER

:0 :0 :0 keep us posted


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:05 PM~8451724
> *HERE'S SOME MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS AWFULLY SHINY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:08 PM~8451747
> *THE NEXT PROJECT HAS ARRIVED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KANDY RED WITH PATTERNED ROOF :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Yes, kandy red AND a patterned top!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 5 2007, 02:25 PM~8477523
> *Yes, kandy red AND a patterned top!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Oohhhh and I thought is was gonna be pussy pink :0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 8 2007, 12:47 PM~8504758
> *Oohhhh and I thought is was gonna be pussy pink :0
> *


wat???? :angry: 























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

:worship:


----------



## TOP GUN

caddy


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 11 2007, 09:04 PM~8531842
> *caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

My colors!!!!


----------



## Raguness




----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 11 2007, 08:04 PM~8531842
> *caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!


----------



## BIG NICK

any updates on the cadillac? you got us on the edge of our seats :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2007, 07:09 PM~8564525
> *any updates on the cadillac? you got us on the edge of our seats :biggrin:
> *



I'll take some today and post tommorrow.........


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 nice


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 19 2007, 08:02 AM~8587894
> *I'll take some today and post tommorrow.........
> *


its tomorrow lol :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Here's some of Franky's Caddy.

The other caddy is in the works.


----------



## azmobn06

A little more................


----------



## Art Buck

nice pics mobs! Here are mine.....


----------



## zfelix

looks good! what happend to the 2 door caddy hes painting???


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:08 PM~8597467
> *looks good!  what happend to the 2 door caddy hes painting???
> *



That one is mine.
Just been primered and blocked.
Getting ready to be jammed.


----------



## TOP GUN

om/albums/bb118/jrlebario/timslincoln128.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

WOW ,,,,,,,,,,, The water effect sure has caught on ...................................................


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Looks good tho - I see alot of attention to detail happening ...................!!!!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox

wow that shits nice hope to be able to do some shit like that soon in the future i need to get goin on trying out some new things


----------



## azmobn06

Baddest painter world wide!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

TTT


----------



## TOP GUN

92 CADDY


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## TOP GUN

67 GTO PPG 271 PRIMER






























DRY BLOCK, WILL POST FINISHED RESULTS SOON.


----------



## Dominance CC

:thumbsup: good work


----------



## INTIMADATOR

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 11 2007, 08:15 PM~8770408
> *67 GTO    PPG 271 PRIMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRY BLOCK, WILL POST FINISHED RESULTS SOON.
> *



I thought that looked like ppg 271 primer but couldn't tell from the pictures..

looks good so farr


----------



## Art Buck

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 11 2007, 07:15 PM~8770408
> *67 GTO    PPG 271 PRIMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRY BLOCK, WILL POST FINISHED RESULTS SOON.
> *


UPDATE?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 17 2007, 12:56 PM~8809570
> *UPDATE?
> *



Yea, any updates?


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## I. K. Rico

status?


----------



## Twiins

'Wow" first time I have seen this thread, Albert sure does Great work...........


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 27 2007, 10:51 PM~8886232
> *'Wow" first  time I have seen this thread, Albert sure does Great work...........
> *


Yes he does!!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Blood in blood out???


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

Update............... :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

OK, HERE WE GO.
1967 GTO, QUARTER PATCH PANELS AND FENDER PATCH PANELS.
PPG FROM START TO FINISH.


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN

BEFORE PAINT


----------



## azmobn06

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTIMADATOR

need more pictures vicious.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THE G.T.O. CAME OUT BADASS ALBERT!!!


----------



## Art Buck

TTT for VICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  








































































[/quote]


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> TTT for VICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: congrats .............on on da newborn :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Nov 3 2007, 10:54 PM~9149421
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: congrats .............on on da newborn :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

:0 nice work


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

any updates :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 20 2007, 09:53 PM~9271063
> *any updates :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider

nice work!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

"Cadillacs"........coming out soon!! :biggrin: 
One just done, 3 more to go!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## K-Tena

nice work!!


----------



## TOP GUN

IT'S BEEN AWILE, BUT HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS.

1967 CADILLAC ELDORADO RESTORED.


















































































-----------------------------PPG---------------------------------


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Dec 11 2007, 08:57 PM~9431290
> *IT'S BEEN AWILE, BUT HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS.
> 
> 1967 CADILLAC ELDORADO RESTORED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------PPG---------------------------------
> *



OOOOO!!!!! What's that in the background!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## TOP GUN

MEMBER THIS CAR???????????????


----------



## TOP GUN

ITS TIME FOR A MAKE OVER.























































IT WAS IN A LITTLE ACCIDENT BUT IT IS TIME FOR A MAKE OVER.
I WILL POST A COMPLETE PAINT FROM START TO FINISH. BUT FIRST A 91 AND 81 CADDY. COMPLETE BUILD STEP BY STEP, STAY TUNED. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## KrAzE1

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Dec 18 2007, 11:29 PM~9482039
> *ITS TIME FOR A MAKE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS IN A LITTLE ACCIDENT BUT IT IS TIME FOR A MAKE OVER.
> I WILL POST A COMPLETE PAINT FROM START TO FINISH. BUT FIRST A 91 AND 81 CADDY. COMPLETE BUILD STEP BY STEP, STAY TUNED. :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO HAT CAR IS BAD ASS


----------



## DeeLoc

oh snap! A new Budlac coming out?!!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 17 2007, 05:15 PM~9472006
> *OOOOO!!!!! What's that in the background!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Looks like a '90's Saturn.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Dec 18 2007, 10:29 PM~9482039
> *ITS TIME FOR A MAKE OVER.
> 
> 
> IT WAS IN A LITTLE ACCIDENT BUT IT IS TIME FOR A MAKE OVER.
> I WILL POST A COMPLETE PAINT FROM START TO FINISH. BUT FIRST A 91 AND 81 CADDY. COMPLETE BUILD STEP BY STEP, STAY TUNED. :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Albert! Don't forget to fix the Conti-kit!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :tears:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 19 2007, 05:24 PM~9486863
> *Looks like a '90's Saturn.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Not that one!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:











This one!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 19 2007, 06:47 PM~9488127
> *Not that one!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one!!!!!
> *




LOL! you don't have to get all excited! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 19 2007, 05:26 PM~9486888
> *Albert!  Don't forget to fix the Conti-kit!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:    :tears:
> *


NO LEFT OVER MONEY IN THE BUDGET FOR THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HE'S GOING TO HAVE TO CONTACT THAT ENGINEER FROM NASA WHO INSTALLED IT, TO TWEEK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

TERMITE, YOUR DECK LID WILL BE READY ON FRIDAY. FOR PRIMER THAT IS. PPG PRIMER. NCP 271 TO BE EXACT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN+Dec 20 2007, 03:57 PM~9494329-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO LEFT OVER MONEY IN THE BUDGET FOR THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HE'S GOING TO HAVE TO CONTACT THAT ENGINEER FROM NASA WHO INSTALLED IT, TO TWEEK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOP GUN_@Dec 20 2007, 03:59 PM~9494357
> *TERMITE, YOUR DECK LID WILL BE READY ON FRIDAY. FOR PRIMER THAT IS. PPG PRIMER. NCP 271 TO BE EXACT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 

I'll call ADCO tomarrow when I get out of work and pay for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 19 2007, 10:10 PM~9489360
> *LOL! you don't have to get all excited! :biggrin:
> *



sorry :yessad:


----------



## TOP GUN

A FEW MORE OF D-BOY'S CADDY.













































MORE TO COME IN THE NEAR FUTURE.

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## TOP GUN

THIS CADDY IS NEXT. STARTED BY GETTING THE BODY SQUARED UP. I USED PPG NCP 271 PRIMER. FOR COLOR COATS I STARTED WITH DP 50LF AS MY SEALER FOLLOWED BY 3 COATS OF DBC STOCK COLOR FOLLOWED BY SOME CLEAR, PPG 2042.


----------



## TOP GUN

WET SANDED WITH 800 AND NOW IT IS READY FOR SOME PATTERNS. WILL POST 
STEP BY STEP.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

lookin good albert!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 22 2007, 08:40 AM~9507760
> *lookin good albert!!!!
> *


No shit!!!! That looks tight! Got an inside scoop on what the patterns will look like. :thumbsup: 

Just wish TG would post shit on the "other" caddy  













just kidding TOP GUN!!!!!! I know all the caddies will come out looking tight as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




just drink some more coronas and let the patterns flow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## azmobn06

here's the set up for the "red" caddy!!!


















































:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2007, 01:29 PM~9514919
> *here's the set up for the "red" caddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Dec 20 2007, 07:54 PM~9497098
> *A FEW MORE OF D-BOY'S CADDY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE TO COME IN THE NEAR FUTURE.
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


D-BOY! DO NOT LET YOUR ELBOWS REST ON THE FENDERS!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 24 2007, 04:15 PM~9522953
> *D-BOY! DO NOT LET YOUR ELBOWS REST ON THE FENDERS!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

Updates????


----------



## TOP GUN

just starting to measure out the 91.





































more soon to come.


----------



## TOP GUN

OK TERMITE, THIS IS YOUR SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! THE RED CADDY.
HERE IS THE MATERIAL THAT WE WILL USE.
------------









------------------PPG-----------------------------


----------



## TOP GUN

NEXT THE PARTS ARE IN THE BOOTH.



















JUST BEFORE SPRAYING WIPE YOUR SHIT DOWN WITH THIS STUFF.


----------



## TOP GUN

IN THIS STAGE I HAVE SPRAYED A COAT FOR DPLF, EPOXY SEALER.
IN A COLOR CLOSEST TO THE BASE COLOR THAT I WILL USE.
----------------PPG--------------




























MORE TO COME TERMITE, DONT WORRY. NEED TO GO TO THE SHOP, GETTING LATE.


----------



## azmobn06

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'll also post sneak peeks every once in a while on LiL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Dec 29 2007, 10:50 AM~9557426
> *just starting to measure out the 91.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more soon to come.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

Sneak peeks!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Is that the same Caddy that was parked in front of your house for like 2 years??


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 30 2007, 06:40 PM~9567736
> *Is that the same Caddy that was parked in front of your house for like 2 years??
> *


same caddy dat wuz parked at alberts


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Dec 31 2007, 10:45 AM~9572731
> *same caddy dat wuz parked at alberts
> *



Drained to old gas, replaced the fuel pump and gave it a new battery.
Started up and still had the a/c blowing!!!


----------



## TOP GUN

THIS PICS SHOW THREE COATS OF BASE.


----------



## TOP GUN

THESE SHOW THREE COATS OF MID COAT AND CLEARCOAT


----------



## TOP GUN

THIS COLOR IS FROM THE PPG VIBRANCE LINE.


----------



## monte88

QUESTION FOR YA BRO..SOME OF THE GUYS ARE COMING OVER NEXT WEEKEND AND WE ARE GONNA GET STARTED ON MY RIDE..I LIVE IN MICHIGAN AND ITS COLD AS HELL HERE..WE ARE GONNA PAINT THE CAR IN THE GARAGE..I HAVE 2 TORPEDO KEROSENE HEATERS..AFTER THE CAR IS PAINTED IS IT OK TO RUN THOSE AND NOT FUCK UP THE PAINT SINCE I DONT HAVE A HEATED GARAGE?


----------



## TOP GUN

FINISHED.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 2 2008, 08:59 PM~9592323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED.
> *


is that color called "oh-so sexy?"


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 3 2008, 08:52 PM~9600999
> *is that color called "oh-so sexy?"
> *


NO. IT IS CALLED CANDY APPLE RED FROM THE SAME VIBRANCE DECK.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

just for you TOP GUN :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## azmobn06

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Art Buck

Post some updates Albert!!!!!


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2008, 05:45 PM~9703664
> *Post some updates Albert!!!!!
> *


OK


----------



## TOP GUN

A FEW PICS OF THE 91 CADDY


SOME MORE DESIGNS









READY FOR SOME KANDY.


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 16 2008, 09:55 PM~9715738
> *A FEW PICS OF THE 91 CADDY
> SOME MORE DESIGNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR SOME KANDY.
> *


a few? I just see one focker! :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 17 2008, 08:04 PM~9722494
> *a few?  I just see one focker! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :loco:
> *



yea.........what gives??


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## XLowLifeX

very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

WHERE ARE THE FUCKING PICS ALBERT :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6

damn homie. u get down! big props


----------



## azmobn06

dam, over 17,400 views.......................post some updates :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

damn bro, you guys are doing one hell of a good job with your painting, keep up the good work compa


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

I THINK ALBERTS CAMERAS BROKEN :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 27 2008, 08:45 PM~9799094
> *I THINK ALBERTS CAMERAS BROKEN :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :nosad: :yessad: :nosad: :yessad: :nosad:


----------



## GRUMPY

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2007, 08:06 AM~7615953
> *more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that caddy is ridiculous


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 28 2008, 06:21 PM~9806279
> *that caddy is ridiculous
> *



Going thru a make over :0 :0


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

someone pm me. i need a quote on a patterned roof!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by trigoncivic_@Jan 30 2008, 04:25 PM~9824428
> *someone pm me. i need a quote on a patterned roof!!
> *



There you go Vicious, clients!!!


----------



## excalibur

the bud light caddy is one of my favorite paint jobs of all time. Its in a O.G. rider video I have. I love it.


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 30 2008, 07:58 PM~9827077
> *the bud light caddy is one of my favorite paint jobs of all time. Its in a O.G. rider video I have. I love it.
> *


major compliment. Albert will appreciate that!  

It's one of my favorites too. Vicious has to top it or else D-Boys gonna cry. :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 30 2008, 10:27 PM~9828002
> *major compliment.  Albert will appreciate that!
> 
> It's one of my favorites too.  Vicious has to top it or else D-Boys gonna cry. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

Does anybody have pics of the Chrysler LeBeron he did back in the day???


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 2 2008, 09:11 PM~9852003
> *Does anybody have pics of the Chrysler LeBeron he did back in the day???
> *



This one???


----------



## Raguness

Yeah thats bad ass. I member seeing that one every time I went to a show.


----------



## chi-town

WHY DO U GUYS DO THE PATTERNS/DESIGNS AFTER A COAT OF CLEAR I ALWAYS SPRAY IT DO THE PATTERNS/DESIGNS THAN AT THE END SPRAY THE CLEAR AM I DOING SOMETHING WRONG OR YOU CAN TAKE EITHER STEPS


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Feb 6 2008, 09:06 PM~9882290
> *WHY DO U GUYS DO THE PATTERNS/DESIGNS AFTER A COAT OF CLEAR I ALWAYS SPRAY IT DO THE PATTERNS/DESIGNS THAN AT THE END SPRAY THE CLEAR AM I DOING SOMETHING WRONG OR YOU CAN TAKE EITHER STEPS
> *


doesnt matter.. but whit a coat of clear.. you wont mess up the base if you have a problem with the patterns


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2008, 08:31 PM~9882613
> *doesnt matter.. but whit a coat of clear.. you wont mess up the base if you have a problem with the patterns
> *



:yes:


----------



## chi-town

THATS TRUE (THANKS FOR THE INFO)


----------



## azmobn06

Hey Vicious, get your new camera yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2008, 07:42 PM~9899225
> *Hey Vicious, get your new camera yet??? :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhh! he's "working" :nono: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Feb 6 2008, 09:06 PM~9882290
> *WHY DO U GUYS DO THE PATTERNS/DESIGNS AFTER A COAT OF CLEAR I ALWAYS SPRAY IT DO THE PATTERNS/DESIGNS THAN AT THE END SPRAY THE CLEAR AM I DOING SOMETHING WRONG OR YOU CAN TAKE EITHER STEPS
> *


I USE A LOT OF PEARLS AND HEAVY FLAKE OR METALLICS IN MY BASE AND THE CLEAR WILL PROTECT THAT WHEN DOING A LOT OF TAPE OUTS. ALSO MOST BASE ONLY HAVE A WINDOW OF 24 HOURS BEFORE TOP COAT. SOME OF MY CARS SIT FOR WEEKS BEFORE I CAN TOP COAT THEM. JUST DO WHAT YOU ARE COMFORABLE WITH. :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 5 2008, 06:47 PM~9872480
> *This one???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A BLAST FROM THE PAST. NOT BAD FOR MY SECOND CANDY. I WAS AROUND 21 ,22WHEN I DID THAT CAR. I THINK.


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS

so whats up homie? can i get a quote or what? i have a 66ss and i want to paint it pearl white with ghost patterns on the roof. hit me up!


----------



## TOP GUN

HERE IS A FEW OF THE 91 CADDY.


















WILL POST MORE LATER.


----------



## TOP GUN

I AM ALSO MOLDING HOOD AND TRUNKS. THIS IS THE FIRST STEP. WILL POST A STEP BY STEP.


----------



## azmobn06

I see the camera works!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Feb 9 2008, 06:23 PM~9904506
> *HERE IS A FEW OF THE 91 CADDY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL POST MORE LATER.
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## I. K. Rico

that shaved hood shit is clean homie  i'm still gonna have to look you up when i'm ready to paint my shit...


----------



## BIG TURTLE

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN

READY FOR SOME PINSTRIPES.


----------



## azmobn06

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 14 2008, 06:45 PM~9944915
> *nice work homie  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 HOMIE, WHERE IS YOUR SHOP SO I CAN GET A QUOTE?? :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:42 PM~9946943
> *READY FOR SOME PINSTRIPES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WERK


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:42 PM~9946943
> *READY FOR SOME PINSTRIPES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Can't wait to see it cleared and buffed....


----------



## azmobn06

X999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## chaddyb

fuckin sick work


----------



## jaycee

clean work


----------



## TOP GUN

JUST BEFORE CLEAR COAT........PPG 2042
PINSTRIPES BY RON HERNANDEZ.


----------



## TOP GUN

CLEAR COATED.


----------



## Art Buck

Nice!!!! I like the linework......Ron gets down!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Feb 17 2008, 11:46 PM~9968304
> *CLEAR COATED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06

T
T
M
F
T
!
!
!
!
!


----------



## azmobn06

Just a few that Vicious asked me to post.

More to come from the man himself later


----------



## mill creek

loving the lines on that!!!!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico

damn that caddy came out looking VICIOUS!  can't wait to do mine :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## mill creek

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 24 2008, 08:57 PM~10019585
> *Just a few that Vicious asked me to post.
> 
> More to come from the man himself later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first off, I'm loving the colors on this!!!
second, in the center pic, the close up of the patterns, how do you achieve that effect, the silver "dotted" line where it fades in and out.
I think I know how to do it, but to keep it that even, what's you secret?


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by mill creek_@Feb 26 2008, 11:10 AM~10034251
> *first off, I'm loving the colors on this!!!
> second, in the center pic, the close up of the patterns, how do you achieve that effect, the silver "dotted" line where it fades in and out.
> I think I know how to do it, but to keep it that even, what's you secret?
> *


i'm guessing he's not gonna tell you, that's why it's called a "secret"


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 26 2008, 06:10 PM~10037101
> *i'm guessing he's not gonna tell you, that's why it's called a "secret"
> *


....................... uffin: uffin: uffin: :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 27 2008, 12:13 AM~10040017
> *....................... uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :0  :0
> *



dam D-Boy??? You up late!!!! Or early??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 26 2008, 06:10 PM~10037101
> *i'm guessing he's not gonna tell you, that's why it's called a "secret"
> *


not that hard..its as easy as it looks.. :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

The Cadillac came out beautiful! Here are some pics from the *LRM Phoenix Show*! No doubt in my mind who's gonna do my ride


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 6 2008, 12:02 PM~10104762
> *The Cadillac came out beautiful! Here are some pics from the LRM Phoenix Show! No doubt in my mind who's gonna do my ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:  :uh: :biggrin: :0  :cheesy:


----------



## I. K. Rico

so what's new? :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 11 2008, 06:07 PM~10145330
> *so what's new? :cheesy:
> *



He's working on other things to come out soon.  

I'll post some sneak pics, maybe this weekend.........


----------



## TOP GUN

A FEW LATE PICS, JUST PULLED OUT OF THE BOOTH.


----------



## TOP GUN

OVERCAST DAY.........


----------



## grande64

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN

IM BUILDING A OLD SCHOOL STROLLER FOR MY NEW SON.
BEFORE THE TEAR DOWN.


----------



## TOP GUN

THE TEAR DOWN.


----------



## TOP GUN

NEXT NEED TO STRIP ALL THE OLD PAINT OFF AND PRIMER WITH SOME UP TO DATE MATERIALS.


----------



## TOP GUN

FINISHED


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin




----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Mar 12 2008, 09:43 PM~10156876
> *FINISHED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saw it at the show it's clean! are those strollers hard to find?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Mar 12 2008, 10:43 PM~10156876
> *FINISHED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i saw a guy from rollerz only only pushin it around!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 13 2008, 05:16 PM~10162370
> *hey i saw a guy from rollerz only only pushin it around!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    j/k
> *


 :0


----------



## Raguness

Shit looks sick.


----------



## flaked85

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

Vicious at work!!!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## I. K. Rico

can't wait to see what you do with this caddy!


----------



## I. K. Rico

hey albert it was good talkin to you man, you do awesome work and you seem like a cool ass guy... i still can't wait to see what you do with that caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Raguness

TTT


----------



## Guest

bad ass work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

ttt


----------



## I. K. Rico

where you at albert!? i wanna see how that caddy is coming out :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## TOP GUN

SORRY GUY'S , AT THE MOMENT I AM VERY BUSY. I WILL POST SOME MORE PICS VERY SOON.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Apr 28 2008, 11:04 PM~10528967
> *SORRY GUY'S , AT THE MOMENT I AM VERY BUSY. I WILL POST SOME MORE PICS VERY SOON.
> *


GIVE ME ANOTHER ONE ALBERT :uh: :uh: :uh: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Apr 28 2008, 10:04 PM~10528967
> *SORRY GUY'S , AT THE MOMENT I AM VERY BUSY. I WILL POST SOME MORE PICS VERY SOON.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2008, 10:10 PM~10693237
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 30 2008, 08:31 PM~10775306
> *
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:  How's the CADDY coming along? :uh:


----------



## JRSLOLO65

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER

:biggrin: :werd:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 3 2008, 07:57 AM~10786404
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:   How's the CADDY coming along? :uh:
> *



you prolly know more than me :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

----------------ALIAS'S PIMPED OUT STROLLER---------------------


----------



## TOP GUN

TERMITE DON'T WORRY I WILL POST SOME PICS.FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jun 11 2008, 07:50 PM~10850312
> *TERMITE DON'T WORRY I WILL POST SOME PICS.FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jun 11 2008, 07:50 PM~10850312
> *TERMITE DON'T WORRY I WILL POST SOME PICS.FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



it's Friday :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2008, 07:20 AM~10862043
> *it's Friday :biggrin:
> *



yes it is and you are still waiting....................waiting................waiting.............waiting.......................waiting.................more waiting..........................






















oh.........."never mind" :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 13 2008, 08:41 PM~10866755
> *yes it is and you are still waiting....................waiting................waiting.............waiting.......................waiting.................more waiting..........................
> oh.........."never mind" :biggrin:
> *



........................ok.................................


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mill creek_@Feb 26 2008, 01:10 PM~10034251
> *first off, I'm loving the colors on this!!!
> second, in the center pic, the close up of the patterns, how do you achieve that effect, the silver "dotted" line where it fades in and out.I think I know how to do it, but to keep it that even, what's you secret?
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 16 2008, 11:14 PM~10886088
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks

tell me how its done


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

Look who's back, back again... 

I'm here once again to support my homies in the big AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

oh yeah, forgot... PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 17 2008, 05:45 PM~10891474
> *tell me how its done
> *




oh.............vicious...............


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 18 2008, 10:01 PM~10903163
> *oh yeah, forgot... PHOENIX RIDERZ
> *


Whats up big Homie how you doing??


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jun 17 2008, 05:45 PM~10891474
> *tell me how its done
> *


its simple ass hell...
common sense


----------



## Big Boy

nice work!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

TTT

Updates? :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2008, 03:04 PM~11030693
> *TTT
> 
> Updates? :biggrin:
> *


no. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 8 2008, 05:23 PM~11040628
> *no. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:   :angry:  :angry:   :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

:uh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

NICE SHOP ALBERT.....U AN STEVE WILL DO GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

vicious is real good


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES ALBERT GETTIN DOWN ON GOOSES BLAZER,JUST THE BEGINNING!!!
LOT MORE COLORS TO COME :biggrin: (THIS ISNT HIS NEW SHOP,HES DOIN IT AT OUR HOUSE)


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 31 2008, 09:57 AM~11224648
> *HERES ALBERT GETTIN DOWN ON GOOSES BLAZER,JUST THE BEGINNING!!!
> LOT MORE COLORS TO COME :biggrin:  (THIS ISNT HIS NEW SHOP,HES DOIN IT AT OUR HOUSE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more pics....updates?


----------



## Art Buck

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 21 2008, 07:47 PM~11407684
> *ttt
> *


ok you......why haven't you taken any pics at the shop???? What the!


----------



## Art Buck




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 21 2008, 09:30 PM~11408170
> *ok you......why haven't you taken any pics at the shop????  What the!
> *



Keep forgetting my camera!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 4 2008, 04:41 PM~11520601
> *Keep forgetting my camera!! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Art Buck

Some of Vicious' work


----------



## Art Buck

Albert aka Vicious with Mr. Cartoon !!









































Vicious Custom Paint!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 4 2008, 05:41 PM~11520601
> *Keep forgetting my camera!! :biggrin:
> *


I hear I might be getting my chrome back this Saturday!
I'll take some pics then..........


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 16 2008, 04:51 PM~11619606
> *I hear I might be getting my chrome back this Saturday!
> I'll take some pics then..........
> *



LOL! you just quoted yourself! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 16 2008, 10:30 PM~11622456
> *LOL!  you just quoted yourself! :0  :biggrin:
> *


There! Quoted you now :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 31 2008, 10:57 AM~11224648
> *HERES ALBERT GETTIN DOWN ON GOOSES BLAZER,JUST THE BEGINNING!!!
> LOT MORE COLORS TO COME :biggrin:  (THIS ISNT HIS NEW SHOP,HES DOIN IT AT OUR HOUSE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know you have updates on Gooses' blazer...post up!!!!


----------



## Art Buck

ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:05 PM~8451724
> *HERE'S SOME MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 2 2007, 10:20 PM~7606455
> *My Homies latest creation!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you get the water drops like that


----------



## TOP GUN

1970 MUSTANG MACH 1 COMPLETE RESTORATION


























1963 RESTORATION


















THE NEXT PROJECT


















CADDY BUILD


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## carsofabq

Nice work man keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

VICIOUS Custom Paint

baby stroller project


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

..........pssst. Pass the corona :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

one stop paint shop :biggrin: 


"stay thirst, my friends" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 24 2008, 04:34 PM~12519310
> *one stop paint shop :biggrin:
> "stay thirst, my friends" :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

the frames lookin good termite!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 30 2008, 08:39 AM~12559247
> *the frames lookin good termite!!
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## taino

HELL OF A GOOD JOB BRO..... :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

Vicious Custom Paint
623-221-5261

PPG Platinum Certified
ALL PPG products from start to finish

Body man and Painter combined with over 35 yrs experience



1970 Mustang Mach 1 All PPG Black 

Cut to a mirror shine!



































Is this a mirror a door panel?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

got damn


----------



## azmobn06

Vicoius make over..........coming out soon


----------



## azmobn06

Vicious Custom Paint

1982 Coupe DeVille Frame


----------



## SPIRIT 62

the mustang looks nice!! whats in store for lozas car???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 17 2009, 07:44 PM~12736071
> *the mustang looks nice!! whats in store for lozas car???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up ANT?!!

I think he's going to switch it up a bit :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt For the homie VICIOUS


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 18 2009, 09:06 AM~12739224
> *What up ANT?!!
> 
> I think he's going to switch it up a bit :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BROTHA,HELL YAH CANT WAIT TO C IT :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Here's some more of Loza's Cutty in progress........


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## albeeze

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris

nice work


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Art Buck

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

Nice pics ART!!


----------



## Raguness

Does anybody know if there will be a Pinstripper at the rollin on saturday for the show???


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 14 2009, 05:09 PM~13004045
> *Does anybody know if there will be a Pinstripper at the rollin on saturday for the show???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

updates coming soon.................


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

lookin hella syck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice nice work.


----------



## azmobn06

Club meeting at Vicious' 
just some of the cars


----------



## azmobn06

82 caddy frame.....silver base w/flake


----------



## azmobn06

...........more.




















more to come................


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 155/80/13

bad ass caddys  does ron get on here? he does some nice work


----------



## azmobn06

...........more updates real soon!


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

39,574 Views!!!!

TTT for Vicious


----------



## Art Buck

another Vicious masterpiece!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

...and the last for now.......more on Monday!! :biggrin:


----------



## DP-INDAHIZEE

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 24 2009, 10:45 PM~13381949
> *...and the last for now.......more on Monday!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good termite. Good job Vicious. More pics please.


----------



## azmobn06

...........here you go!


----------



## azmobn06

.....here I am helping out :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

Bad ass paint jobs from AZ


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 27 2009, 09:06 PM~13412911
> *.....here I am helping out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
are you sure you are really "helping"??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 28 2009, 09:04 AM~13415386
> *are you sure you are really "helping"??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOOKS NICE GUYS


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 28 2009, 11:39 AM~13416246
> *LOOKS NICE GUYS
> *



Thanks


----------



## azmobn06

.....before


----------



## azmobn06

.....after.....by VICIOUS


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## goose

:thumbsup: uffin: :


----------



## azmobn06

.....the "shop"


----------



## azmobn06

...next is stripes by Ron....... :0 :0 

then putting on some chrome for a rolling chassis.... :cheesy: 

by the way, this car is being built for the streets


----------



## meatwhistle

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 11 2009, 10:54 PM~12979855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## bigshod




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

..here's an update.......nevermind the old rusty bolts, 
they are being used strictly for mock-up while the others are being plated


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2009, 10:19 PM~13580251
> *..here's an update.......nevermind the old rusty bolts,
> they are being used strictly for mock-up while the others are being plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 14 2009, 10:41 PM~13580489
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## Art Buck

Vicious is getting down!!!!

CAn't wait for Termites CAddy to be completed, Juan's Cutty to be done and of course Big Tim's Linc Dog to come out!!!!


----------



## pdutzel

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2009, 10:19 PM~13580251
> *..here's an update.......nevermind the old rusty bolts,
> they are being used strictly for mock-up while the others are being plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :0


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

*623-221-5261*

VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## The Perfect Sin

wheres the pics of the badazz brandywine Saturn Vicious did back in the day? :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin: 


























sorry....repost


----------



## azmobn06

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

Updates on Juans Cutty coming soon.......


----------



## 62wildcat

:worship: visicous gets down


----------



## K I N G

nice work !!!!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 5 2009, 02:24 PM~13794317
> *Updates on Juans Cutty coming soon.......
> *


 :dunno:"what the fuuuuu!" :twak:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 15 2009, 04:54 PM~13899555
> *:dunno:"what the fuuuuu!" :twak:
> *



:uh: .............. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines

Wth! niceee! that gives me inspiration on doin my chassis.. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## BAGO

BAD ASS WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Layin Accord

Bad Ass... ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Raguness

*TTT*


----------



## tattootech

Nice


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

tt mutha fucken top!!!!


----------



## Mike_e

> http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/azmobn06/framepics037.jpg
> what color is this????


----------



## azmobn06

> http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/azmobn06/framepics037.jpg
> what color is this????
> [/quote]
> 
> What up Oaktown! Got family there :biggrin:
> 
> Not sure which pic your trying to pop up but i'm using Candy apple red from PPG off the Vibrance line.
> Not sure if this helps. Try to quote where the pic is at.
Click to expand...


----------



## azmobn06

TTT....................updates :dunno: ........................ :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/azmobn06/framepics037.jpg
> what color is this????
> [/quote]
> Fixed
> [img]http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/azmobn06/framepics037.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Jul 29 2009, 09:26 AM~14614981
> *Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks!


----------



## mando

:biggrin: NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

Alberts first Summer Special is in the works. Will take updated pics tonight and hopefully will post them tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 30 2009, 11:49 AM~14627768
> *Alberts first Summer Special is in the works. Will take updated pics tonight and hopefully will post them tonight or tomorrow.
> *


been waiting for pics for weeks termite,whats the deal? ur slackin!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 30 2009, 03:52 PM~14630506
> *been waiting for pics for weeks termite,whats the deal? ur slackin!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


been working too much! :biggrin: 

here are some: 84 cutty, just got it 2 days ago and dropped off last night.
Plans are to show it in Sept. I got 2 months to finish it hno: hno:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOOKIN GOOD MAN!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 31 2009, 11:54 AM~14638552
> *LOOKIN GOOD MAN!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

dropped off Wednesday night, body done by Thursday night, primered by Friday.

Tonight?.............................paint :0  :0


----------



## SPIRIT 62

looks tits!!! how many people are workin on it?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 2 2009, 08:33 AM~14651388
> *looks tits!!! how many people are workin on it?
> *


  that's TOP secret :biggrin: 

What up Ant? Blazer looks good!


----------



## azmobn06

will post updates later later :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 2 2009, 09:02 AM~14651486
> * that's TOP secret :biggrin:
> WELL EXCUSE THE FUCK OUT OF ME!!! :biggrin:
> 
> What up Ant? Blazer looks good!
> *


THANKS MAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 3 2009, 01:51 PM~14662119
> *THANKS MAN!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you are excused..... :biggrin: that was funny bro.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14667501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you are excused..... :biggrin: that was funny bro.
> *


WHATS UP ART,HOW U BEEN?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14667501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you are excused..... :biggrin: that was funny bro.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

CAR LOOKS NICE TERMITE


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 4 2009, 01:10 PM~14672594
> *CAR LOOKS NICE TERMITE
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## azmobn06

t  t  t


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

get your August Special done!!!!!!


VICIOUS!!!!


----------



## 602 Monte

Clean work homie


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

not finished...pattern top to continue and misc. chrome trim


----------



## azmobn06

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: azmobn06, Art Buck

:scrutinize: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

like those tires and wheels


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 18 2009, 07:09 PM~14810089
> *like those tires and wheels
> *


thanks


----------



## AZTROKITA

*where is this guy located? Phx? Do you have a number?*


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Aug 20 2009, 09:08 PM~14834207
> *where is this guy located? Phx? Do you have a number?
> *


HE IS IN GLENDALE...HIS NUMBER IS ON ART BUCK PROFILE AND AZMOBN06 PROFILE IN THE SIG PART!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZTROKITA

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 20 2009, 09:24 PM~14834416
> *HE IS IN GLENDALE...HIS NUMBER IS ON ART BUCK PROFILE AND AZMOBN06 PROFILE IN THE SIG PART!!! :biggrin:
> *


*

ORALE, THANKS  *


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

sorry Albert, the celly pics wont download for a reason.
Gonna have to take the camera over and post your updates.


----------



## nyd40cal




----------



## big_koolaid

nice work


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## BAGO




----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 23 2009, 09:14 AM~14854032
> *sorry Albert, the celly pics wont download for a reason.
> Gonna have to take the camera over and post your updates.
> *


Updates?! you have some Updates?!!

Cool! lets see them!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 25 2009, 06:35 PM~14879857
> *Updates?!  you have some Updates?!!
> 
> Cool!  lets see them!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: 

not "our" updates


----------



## bonez(480)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC83

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Aug 27 2009, 04:01 PM~14901233
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## azmobn06

VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT

  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

current projects  

Don't ask me the model and years....too tired to take down the info :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

60's mustang


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

95 SS Impala


----------



## 62wildcat

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 1 2009, 09:53 AM~14947644
> *current projects
> 
> Don't ask me the model and years....too tired to take down the info :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Alot of work on this one! IT's gonna be one clean machine! this fender skirts are custom hand made to fit perrrrfectly.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 1 2009, 10:56 AM~14947695
> *95 SS Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!!!!!!! i can see my 53 wagon :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 1 2009, 10:53 AM~14947644
> *current projects
> 
> Don't ask me the model and years....too tired to take down the info :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2009, 06:25 PM~14952239
> *Alot of work on this one!  IT's gonna be one clean machine!  this fender skirts are custom hand made to fit perrrrfectly.
> 
> 
> *


Thanks


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 1 2009, 06:25 PM~14952239
> *Alot of work on this one!  IT's gonna be one clean machine!  this fender skirts are custom hand made to fit perrrrfectly.
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the info Art, I forgot to add that in...those are one of a kind skirts


----------



## azmobn06

interior shots of the kutty


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Sep 1 2009, 09:02 PM~14955298
> *Thanks
> *


no problem Homie.  good luck with your build.


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## TOPTHIS

very nice work!


----------



## sgp1973

do you think that some patterns would look good on the top of a 97' s10 blazer :dunno: 
if so how much would you charge to do a pearl white base and some pattern work


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by sgp1973_@Sep 7 2009, 06:37 PM~15007679
> *do you think that some patterns would look good on the top of a 97' s10 blazer :dunno:
> if so how much would you charge to do a pearl white base and some pattern work
> *


Alberts computer is down for the moment.
Give him a call.

Number is in my sig.


----------



## mr.russell

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14632401
> *been working too much! :biggrin:
> 
> here are some: 84 cutty, just got it 2 days ago and dropped off last night.
> Plans are to show it in Sept. I got 2 months to finish it hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BRO WHAT KIND OF PRIMER DID YOU USE ON THE CUTTY,IT LOOKS REAL GOOD AND HEAVY :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by mr.russell_@Sep 8 2009, 05:10 AM~15012100
> *BRO WHAT KIND OF PRIMER DID YOU USE ON THE CUTTY,IT LOOKS REAL GOOD AND HEAVY  :thumbsup:
> *


Im not sure what Vicous used, but I will ask him.


----------



## mr.russell

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 8 2009, 12:33 PM~15015267
> *Im not sure what Vicous used, but I will ask him.
> *


PLEASE ASK HIM,IM TRYING TO GET THIS DONE AND HE HAS WHAT I NEED TO GET FROM THE STORE.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by mr.russell_@Sep 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15017603
> *PLEASE ASK HIM,IM TRYING TO GET THIS DONE AND HE HAS WHAT I NEED TO GET FROM THE STORE.
> *


havent been able to get a hold of him


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

will post pics later today


----------



## 79cutsupreme

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Stripes by Ron Hernandez


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOOKS GOOD TERMITE


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 20 2009, 07:31 PM~15136020
> *LOOKS GOOD TERMITE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO




----------



## mister camaro

I think I found a new love... I never come into paint & body... didn't really catch my eye but fuck I must say some nice ass work in this topic... Mad skillz!


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by mister camaro_@Sep 23 2009, 09:35 PM~15170727
> *I think I found a new love... I never come into paint & body... didn't really catch my eye but fuck I must say some nice ass work in this topic... Mad skillz!
> *



thanks for the compliment! I will let Albert know!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## mister camaro

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 24 2009, 09:49 PM~15181207
> *thanks for the compliment!  I will let Albert know!
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

:|


----------



## 62wildcat

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats frankie 1st place


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 13 2009, 06:50 PM~15348328
> *at Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :uh: lets see the other two cars that albert painted that were showing.....

lets see some candy and pearl graphics.......... :uh:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 14 2009, 12:59 PM~15355154
> *wtf :uh: lets see the other two cars that albert painted that were showing.....
> 
> lets see some candy and pearl graphics.......... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 14 2009, 05:27 PM~15358859
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 14 2009, 06:50 PM~15359198
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

its been a while, will post some pics of current projects in the works this weekend.


----------



## azmobn06

D-Boys rag


----------



## azmobn06

alleycat's mercury-will have a chopped dropped roof line


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62wildcat




----------



## robs68

answer you phone.....iam trying to get a quote for my 68....it needs a final blocking and its ready to paint.....iam looking for a black....going for this look


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 16 2009, 02:19 PM~16000064
> *answer you phone.....iam trying to get a quote for my 68....it needs a final blocking and its ready to paint.....iam looking for a black....going for this look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 16 2009, 01:19 PM~16000064
> *answer you phone.....iam trying to get a quote for my 68....it needs a final blocking and its ready to paint.....iam looking for a black....going for this look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



did he ever answer?????????


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 21 2009, 06:36 PM~16051319
> *did he ever answer?????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 62wildcat

ALBERT POST SOME PICS


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal

[/quote]

chop the top french the headlights throw some satin black W/ some satin candy orange flames and its perfection !


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 21 2009, 06:36 PM~16051319
> *did he ever answer?????????
> *


no...ill keep trying.... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 23 2009, 09:30 PM~16074394
> *no...ill keep trying.... :biggrin:
> *


I'll let him know that you've called him a few times.  his number is 623-221-5261


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## compita




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 29 2009, 10:39 AM~16121984
> *'SUP FELLAS....HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE "TROKITA" GETTING A MAKEOVER FOR THE NEW YEAR DAY MAJESTIC'S PICNIC IN CALI....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can I GOT it!?

I got it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Dec 29 2009, 10:43 AM~16122027
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 30 2009, 09:48 AM~16132625
> *Can I GOT it!?
> 
> I got it!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

WA'SAPPNIN FELLAS! :wave: ....WELL HERE GOES SOME MORE PICS OF THE "TROKITA"....IT IS DONE!!! :thumbsup: SORRY I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO TAKE A PIC OF THE PLAQUE ON THE ROOF  BUT I AM SURE ART BUCK WILL POST IT UP A LIL LATER! :biggrin: 











































































STRAIGHT KILLING THE GAME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

I got you Big Mando....AKA "Tiny the Torta Slayer"


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## GAME TIME

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

NICE MEETING YOU ALBERT...HOPE TO DO SOME THING HERE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 4 2010, 05:17 PM~16182380
> *NICE MEETING YOU ALBERT...HOPE TO DO SOME THING HERE SOON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO

LETS C SOME MORE PIX !!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO

> _Originally posted by The Perfect Sin_@Jan 14 2010, 05:59 PM~16293157
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE ? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 14 2010, 09:16 PM~16295357
> *LETS C SOME MORE PIX !!!!     :biggrin:
> *


will post some soon


----------



## 62wildcat

Drop off my 62 buick to albert :biggrin: CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jan 15 2010, 04:29 PM~16303265
> *Drop off my 62 buick to albert :biggrin: CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jan 15 2010, 04:29 PM~16303265
> *Drop off my 62 buick to albert :biggrin: CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jan 15 2010, 03:29 PM~16303265
> *Drop off my 62 buick to albert :biggrin: CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  "Patience"........... :biggrin: It's gonna look nice! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MANDOS69C/10

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PICS TERMITE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ALBERT GITTIN' DOWN ON THAT IMPALA SS!!! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 17 2010, 01:30 PM~16317015
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE PICS TERMITE!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ALBERT GITTIN' DOWN ON THAT IMPALA SS!!!  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 62wildcat

:0 :worship:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 15 2010, 10:49 PM~16306621
> * "Patience"........... :biggrin: It's gonna look nice! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW BRO THATS WHY I PICK THE BEST! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

lookin good


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

nice work bro


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 23 2010, 07:41 PM~16389014
> *nice work bro
> *


he said "thanks" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2010, 12:29 PM~16317006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin: whats up Vicious


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

updates up soon.....I think..... :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## The Perfect Sin




----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy:


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

no time for pics....Vicious needs to get his camera working!


----------



## azmobn06

Davids 68


----------



## azmobn06

Alley Cat's bomb


----------



## azmobn06

By Ron


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Donovan's Impala


----------



## azmobn06

RO's Wildcat


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## INFAMOUS ONE

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 24 2010, 08:05 PM~16716068
> *RO's Wildcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's comin along Huero looks good!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by INFAMOUS ONE_@Feb 24 2010, 08:25 PM~16716322
> *It's comin along Huero looks good!!!!
> *


He'll be happy with the results


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

wow...cool patterns!


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 24 2010, 08:05 PM~16716068
> *RO's Wildcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: wait till albert drops the paint!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Feb 25 2010, 08:36 PM~16727450
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: wait till albert drops the paint!!!!!!
> *


----------



## robs68

ALBERT I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT U.....WAITING ON A HOUSE TO CLOSE...SO WE CAN DO BIZNESS.....


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 26 2010, 08:20 PM~16737880
> *ALBERT I HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT U.....WAITING ON A HOUSE TO CLOSE...SO WE CAN DO BIZNESS.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 28 2010, 10:40 AM~16749484
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup Ant!!

You need to start a thread!


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## 62wildcat

:biggrin: color has been pick now vicious well do his magic :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 3 2010, 01:28 PM~16785240
> *:biggrin: color has been pick now vicious well do his magic  :biggrin:
> *



good deal


----------



## FloridaLowrider

nice creations!


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62wildcat

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 8 2010, 05:41 PM~16830971
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup wedo!

heading your way tomorrow


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS




----------



## 62wildcat

THATS HOW VICIOUS GETS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC83

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 10 2010, 04:14 PM~16852467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS HOW VICIOUS GETS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 beat me to it!


----------



## 62wildcat

:wow:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 11 2010, 03:45 PM~16863103
> *:0 beat me to it!
> *


im going to take more pics but waiting for tomorrow i want to see how it shine's in the sun


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat+Mar 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16865907-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-62wildcat_@Mar 11 2010, 10:13 PM~16865962
> *im going to take  more pics but waiting for tomorrow i want to see how it shine's in the sun
> *


good deal


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

man awesome work! wassup with the coupe deville? is it done??? more pix!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 12 2010, 09:46 PM~16876554
> *man awesome work! wassup with the coupe deville? is it done??? more pix!
> *


not even done........someday :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 24 2010, 07:57 PM~16715961
> *Davids 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 getting it redone :0 :0 :0 , are those skirts welded on , looks like they are in the pic :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 16 2010, 02:32 PM~16908068
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  getting it redone :0  :0  :0 , are those skirts welded on , looks like they are in the pic  :happysad:
> *


he's re-doing it and coming out with something different and bad ass


----------



## 62wildcat




----------



## 62wildcat

just sprayed :biggrin: now time too color sand :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:0 :0 :0


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by The Perfect Sin_@Mar 23 2010, 07:21 PM~16979019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


nice pic!!!

Thanks for Posting it homie!


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 24 2010, 09:06 PM~16992582
> *nice pic!!!
> 
> Thanks for Posting it homie!
> *


 :roflmao: CHEEEEEEEEEESSSSEE!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

stripes by Ron


----------



## 62wildcat

:wow: came out really nice


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 28 2010, 10:55 AM~17023590
> *:wow: came out really nice
> *


yes it did


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 29 2010, 08:55 PM~17039153
> *
> *


 :wave: what up termite


----------



## 62wildcat

VICIOUS CUSTOM PAINT!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17039934
> *:wave: what up termite
> *


just chilling taking the week off, you?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 30 2010, 10:27 AM~17043886
> *just chilling taking the week off, you?
> *


getting used to work again :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 30 2010, 07:39 PM~17049180
> *getting used to work again  :biggrin:
> *


Got a couple more days off then back at it too. 

Hows the ride coming out?


----------



## mrchavez

:wow:


----------



## The Perfect Sin

> _Originally posted by The Perfect Sin_@Mar 23 2010, 07:21 PM~16979019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 30 2010, 10:42 PM~17051660
> *Got a couple more days off then back at it too.
> 
> Hows the ride coming out?
> *


 :dunno: i stop going :biggrin: albert waitng on me to bring all my chrome


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 31 2010, 07:32 PM~17060058
> *:dunno: i stop going  :biggrin: albert waitng on me to bring all my chrome
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by The Perfect Sin_@Mar 23 2010, 07:21 PM~16979019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



that muuufuka fly's :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin73

ORALE NICE WORK VICIOUS


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 4 2010, 10:42 AM~17092696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2010, 08:26 PM~17096543
> *
> *


nice colors huh :|


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 4 2010, 08:10 PM~17097026
> *nice colors huh :|
> *


yaeh....fuck it sell him your frame now. :uh:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 5 2010, 12:08 PM~17101243
> *yaeh....fuck it sell him your frame now.  :uh:
> *


............................


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 4 2010, 11:42 AM~17092689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats bad azz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 4 2010, 11:42 AM~17092696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice albert


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 3 2010, 09:52 AM~17084945
> *that muuufuka fly's  :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie we try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!not to damage too much but fu&*it :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by compita_@Apr 5 2010, 10:20 PM~17108400
> *thanks homie we try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!not to damage too much but fu&*it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:thumbsup:


----------



## customcutlass

u do some nice work man hope my car looks as good when im done with it again n i just wanted to ask a quick quistion on the frame the bridge n the plates that r welded on it how good is that for the hydros does it work good or its just good enough if u dont play with the car as much


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Apr 7 2010, 06:59 PM~17127535
> *u do  some nice work man hope my car looks as good when im done with it again n i just wanted to ask a  quick quistion on the frame  the bridge n the  plates that r welded on it how good is that for the hydros does it work good or  its just good enough if u dont play with the car as much
> *


if you are asking about the cadillac frame, the reason the "small" bridge and the rack mounts are that way it's just to give it a bit more strenght on the spring pockets. The battery rack is going to be a custom chrome round bar rack and it will be removeable, not welded to the frame. It will be a simple/custom 2 pump 4 battery set up. Up and down, that's it :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 5 2010, 12:08 PM~17101243
> *yaeh....fuck it sell him your frame now.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## customcutlass

o sounds like it is gonna look real good post some more pics


----------



## azmobn06

soon enough.................


----------



## MC83

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Apr 12 2010, 08:33 PM~17174219
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 23 2007, 11:44 AM~7755184
> *Ok more upclose shots!
> 
> and in decent sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt BUMP with pics!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 19 2010, 10:43 PM~17244237
> *ttt  BUMP with pics!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## compita




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## compita




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62wildcat

VICIOUS PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Apr 27 2010, 09:10 PM~17325934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


Ok.............now post a pic of the whole car! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Apr 27 2010, 10:10 PM~17325934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


nice trim!


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17326049
> *Ok.............now post a pic of the whole car! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 28 2010, 10:14 AM~17329898
> *nice trim!
> *


 :thumbsup: mr.pelon


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Apr 30 2010, 08:58 AM~17350690
> *:thumbsup: mr.pelon
> *


----------



## MC83

:wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## scoott271

Like the color combos...... looks good but i like water drops.
____________________________________________________
Firewire Cable
Guitar Cable


----------



## biggmexxx

Wassup Vicious nice work, I got a 64 rag needs paint. Where's the shop?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by biggmexxx_@May 1 2010, 01:56 AM~17357832
> *Wassup Vicious nice work, I got a 64 rag needs paint. Where's the shop?
> *


hit him up at 623-221-5261 for directions


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

need some update pics :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat

almost done :biggrin: lil bit of engine work to be done


----------



## Fonzoh

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG TURTLE




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@May 9 2010, 11:01 PM~17439862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost done  :biggrin: lil bit of engine work to be done
> *



looks shiny!


----------



## 713ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 23 2007, 09:51 PM~7967600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


blast from the past :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## el camino man

Nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just went through the whole thread.. I liked what I saw keep up the good work Homies :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 16 2010, 05:27 PM~17507980
> *Nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Just went through the whole thread.. I liked what I saw keep up the good work Homies :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 17 2010, 02:20 PM~17517483
> *
> *


where's your thread Ant???

waiting for one


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62+May 17 2010, 02:20 PM~17517483-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 03:25 PM~17518106
> *where's your thread Ant???
> 
> waiting for one
> *



found it!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Vicious putting n work on the 5.20's with the red spokes


----------



## azmobn06

it was hot than a mutha today...


----------



## azmobn06

no cheeta either :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MARINATE

THATS A NICE PIC!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 21 2010, 08:39 AM~17561319
> *THATS A NICE PIC!
> *


tell me about it, I'm just happy it's inside......... :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@May 24 2010, 09:08 PM~17593568
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup Huero!


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 21 2010, 08:52 AM~17561445
> *tell me about it, I'm just happy it's inside......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 24 2010, 10:48 PM~17595028
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 09:55 PM~17594302
> *sup Huero!
> *


 :biggrin: QUE PASA!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@May 26 2010, 06:35 PM~17614724
> *:biggrin: QUE PASA!
> *


same ol :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## U.S. RIDER

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 2 2007, 09:20 PM~7606455
> *My Homies latest creation!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hopefully we can see you guys at this show with some of your awesome work.


----------



## azmobn06

pics coming up later...too tired to upload.


----------



## azmobn06

It's been a while since the frame was moved out of my garage.......


----------



## azmobn06

.........and back to Vicious.........


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

a little dusty......


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

...last pic of the day.......


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 30 2010, 10:01 PM~17650059
> *a little dusty......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62wildcat

bad azz caddy frame :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 30 2010, 09:48 PM~17650577
> *Nice!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@May 31 2010, 01:35 PM~17655063
> *bad azz caddy frame  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, and thanks for the help today


----------



## azmobn06

No undercoating in this bish.....buddy :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 31 2010, 05:42 PM~17656768
> *No undercoating in this bish.....buddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: dispensa :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

looks good termite


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 31 2010, 06:41 PM~17657424-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  dispensa :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: ...sup Homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPIRIT 62_@May 31 2010, 07:58 PM~17658346
> *looks good termite
> *


Thanks Ant!


----------



## TOP GUN

NICE PICS TERMITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WE ARE SPINNING THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 31 2010, 08:44 PM~17659066
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ...sup Homie!
> Thanks Ant!
> *


chillin , cant wait to c the outcome of that caddy ,,,,,albert dont dissapoint that man throws it down on them paint jobs


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 31 2010, 10:24 PM~17660547
> *NICE PICS TERMITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WE ARE SPINNING THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 31 2010, 11:16 PM~17661058
> *chillin , cant wait to c the outcome of that caddy ,,,,,albert dont dissapoint that man throws it down on them paint jobs
> *


Soon........


----------



## 4pump_caddy

:wow: :wow: I litterally went through this whole thread :0 ...Vicious's work is amazing :wow: keep up the good work!!!!! :worship: :worship: hno: :worship: :worship:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat

add another one to VISCIOUS now need some pinstripes


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jun 2 2010, 05:52 PM~17678959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add another one to VISCIOUS now need some pinstripes
> *


  Way to go Wedo!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jun 2 2010, 06:52 PM~17678959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add another one to VISCIOUS now need some pinstripes
> *


hell yea!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@May 31 2010, 09:24 PM~17660547
> *NICE PICS TERMITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WE ARE SPINNING THAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OK just make sure you paint the bottom of the sides and the inside lip of the fenders real good!!!!!!!!!

So far your track record is not too good "Chip Foose"........ :twak: 

No mirrors for The Cube :uh:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 3 2010, 11:44 AM~17685754
> *OK just make sure you paint the bottom of the sides and the inside lip of the fenders real good!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So far your track record is not too good "Chip Foose"........ :twak:
> 
> No mirrors for The Cube :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 31 2010, 05:46 PM~17656816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd love to see it when it's done. Shave the fire wall and the doors homie. I hope you're not doing the 90's front end clip? Be original, try a new look.


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 30 2010, 08:58 PM~17650030
> *.........and back to Vicious.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 3 2010, 07:22 PM~17689482
> *I'd love to see it when it's done. Shave the fire wall and the doors homie. I hope you're not doing the 90's front end clip? Be original, try a new look.
> *


I'm not doing the 90's conversion, I like the original look myself  

I'm painting the firewall to match and adding chrome in the engine, I like my A/C and heater......although I only need a heater for our 1 month winter here :biggrin: 

Thanks for the compliments Pete. Talk to you soon.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 3 2010, 07:40 PM~17689637
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 3 2010, 08:32 PM~17690240
> *I'm not doing the 90's conversion, I like the original look myself
> 
> I'm painting the firewall to match and adding chrome in the engine, I like my A/C and heater......although I only need a heater for our 1 month winter here :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the compliments Pete. Talk to you soon.
> *



Hey bro I heard a rumor the other day. Is it true that people from Phoenix if they die and go to hell they take a blanket with them? 'Cause it's too cold for them in hell? I hear you guys will see 110 this week end?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 4 2010, 11:19 PM~17700819
> *Hey bro I heard a rumor the other day. Is it true that people from Phoenix if they die and go to hell they take a blanket with them? 'Cause it's too cold for them in hell? I hear you guys will see 110 this week end?
> *


Thats about right :biggrin: 

Shit, 110 is like 90 over there :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 12:50 AM~17701284
> *Thats about right :biggrin:
> 
> Shit, 110 is like 90 over there :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt for vicious


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## kandylac

_<span style=\'color:red\'>T T T for "WILDFIRE".</span>_


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 8 2010, 04:11 PM~17730374
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>T T T for "WILDFIRE".</span>
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## kandylac

:nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 9 2010, 04:16 PM~17740835
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Sup Pete, how are things over in Cali? Did you make Berdoo?


----------



## azmobn06

Sup fellas, I have a new topic under Post Your Rides in the Project Rides section:

The caddy is dormant for now again but will post current pics when it's time.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545891


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 9 2010, 07:13 PM~17742590
> *Sup Pete, how are things over in Cali? Did you make Berdoo?
> *


No, not this year. Was stuck at home. The bitch is that Berdoo is only 20 minutes from home, pending on traffic. My club went the said it was a good turn out.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 10 2010, 03:01 PM~17751147
> *No, not this year. Was stuck at home. The bitch is that Berdoo is only 20 minutes from home, pending on traffic. My club went the said it was a good turn out.
> *


We didn't go this year, went last year and well....i guess we saw all of what Berdoo had to offer and last year was not a good show


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 10 2010, 04:01 PM~17751727
> *We didn't go this year, went last year and well....i guess we saw all of what Berdoo had to offer and last year was not a good show
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: _I'm told Santa Barbara was a better show._


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 10 2010, 10:10 PM~17755421
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: I'm told Santa Barbara was a better show.
> *


That's next on my schedule once I have the caddy done


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## azmobn06

Dam Vicious, lot's of Coronas last night :wow:


----------



## 62wildcat

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Here you go Alley Cat....don't worry, he's been working on your shit, not mine


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

nice t-shirt


----------



## 62wildcat

:wow: man bro  why u stop taking pics :biggrin: did he finished spraying it


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jun 19 2010, 09:16 PM~17835622
> *:wow: man bro   why u stop taking pics  :biggrin: did he finished spraying it
> *


batteries died :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

LOL!


----------



## Lunas64

> Damn :wow: Chavo isnt the only one on the fone while working his majic!!!!
> Must be part of the job!!!
> 
> 
> Car - Check
> Paint Booth - Check
> Paint - Check
> Tape - Check
> Paper - Check
> Music - Check
> Phone - Hell ya!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 21 2010, 04:52 PM~17848079
> *LOL!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> Damn :wow: Chavo isnt the only one on the fone while working his majic!!!!
> Must be part of the job!!!
> Car - Check
> Paint Booth - Check
> Paint - Check
> Tape - Check
> Paper - Check
> Music - Check
> Phone - Hell ya!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Kept ringing off the hook :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## kandylac

_WILDFIRE,_ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 22 2010, 06:36 PM~17859646
> *WILDFIRE,  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sup homie!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 19 2010, 07:24 PM~17834836
> *Here you go Alley Cat....don't worry, he's been working on your shit, not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love these style bombs  i want one :cheesy:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 22 2010, 11:40 PM~17863184
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sup homie!
> *


NADA, debating about heading out to PHX for the 4th of July week-end. But, dam it's hotter than hell that week-end.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 23 2010, 04:20 PM~17868671
> *NADA, debating about heading out to PHX for the 4th of July week-end. But, dam it's hotter than hell that week-end.
> *


let me know if you do, you can come by and check out WILDFIRE and drink a few....not too far from 35th and Southern...outside Avondale on Lower Buckeye  


and it's not hot homie, just warm :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 05:39 PM~17869373
> *let me know if you do, you can come by and check out WILDFIRE and drink a few....not too far from 35th and Southern...outside Avondale on Lower Buckeye
> and it's not hot homie, just warm :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 23 2010, 04:39 PM~17869373
> *let me know if you do, you can come by and check out WILDFIRE and drink a few....not too far from 35th and Southern...outside Avondale on Lower Buckeye
> and it's not hot homie, just warm :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!!!!!warm! :biggrin: 


Warm = drink more beer


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 23 2010, 10:15 PM~17872166
> *LOL!!!!!!!warm! :biggrin:
> Warm = drink more beer
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

old "recent" pic :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Alley Cats


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 09:02 PM~17881337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 10:02 PM~17881337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam that looks tight :cheesy:


----------



## CustomMachines

Awww damn!! i coud fall in love with that :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

came out nice


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 10:02 PM~17881337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Color just pops, very nice....


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

Sorry for the crappy Blacberry pics...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 11:14 PM~17890845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_"THE GOLDEN CHILD"_ :wow: :0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 26 2010, 07:52 AM~17892074
> *"THE GOLDEN CHILD"[/i] :wow:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kandylac

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 26 2010, 10:27 PM~17896357
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Pete, how's the weather over there :biggrin: 

.......ok, it's been hot here :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 11:02 PM~17881337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 27 2010, 07:08 AM~17897560
> *Sup Pete, how's the weather over there :biggrin:
> 
> .......ok, it's been hot here :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S A SCORCHING 87 DEGREES AROUND HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 28 2010, 08:17 PM~17911894
> *IT'S A SCORCHING 87 DEGREES AROUND HERE.  :biggrin:
> *


must be nice!!!


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 09:44 AM~17916212
> *must be nice!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 10:01 PM~17881334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FINALLY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jun 30 2010, 03:32 PM~17928885
> *FINALLY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 1 2010, 07:13 PM~17940153
> *ttt
> *


_*X's 2*_


----------



## azmobn06

Who dis :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 1 2010, 11:18 PM~17942380
> *Who dis :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 hiding from papparatzi


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 3 2010, 08:40 AM~17951969
> *:0  :0  :0  hiding from papparatzi
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 1 2010, 11:18 PM~17942380
> *Who dis :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Vegas!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 3 2010, 06:11 PM~17954873
> *Vegas!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

this man paints while on the phone :biggrin: you cant see it, but it's there!


----------



## unique1987

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 4 2010, 02:11 AM~17956978
> *this man paints while on the phone :biggrin:  you cant see it, but it's there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And no mask! Now that's Gangsta!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 4 2010, 04:48 PM~17960245
> *And no mask! Now that's Gangsta!
> *


yea....just don't let it get to the health problems later


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 206RAGTRE

Anyone know where I can find Albert?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 206RAGTRE_@Jul 7 2010, 05:15 PM~17985958
> *Anyone know where I can find Albert?
> *


call him on the number on my sig...if he don't answer, leave a message


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by 206RAGTRE_@Jul 7 2010, 05:15 PM~17985958
> *Anyone know where I can find Albert?
> *


623 221-5261


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jul 7 2010, 08:17 PM~17987742
> *623 221-5261
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2007, 09:06 AM~7615953
> *more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET BIG BODY :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 08:17 PM~17987736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That gold is sick! The homie has his 65 like that.. off the chain.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 09:17 PM~17987736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 11:14 PM~17890842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro can you PM me the name of this color???


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jul 8 2010, 10:22 PM~17999199
> *hey bro can you PM me the name of this color???
> *


 :dunno: 

You'll have to call Vicious himself on this one....


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 9 2010, 11:18 AM~18002650
> *:dunno:
> 
> You'll have to call Vicious himself on this one....
> *


found a color perrrty dam close to it so im good


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 08:17 PM~17987736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: that came out SICK :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 9 2010, 01:15 PM~18003631
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  that came out SICK  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


you got to see it in person...color came out bad ass


----------



## Low Lac

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 5 2008, 06:47 PM~9872480
> *This one???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what ever happened to this car ??


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by Low Lac_@Jul 11 2010, 01:56 PM~18018165
> *what ever happened to this car ??
> *


 :dunno:I think the owner still has it..........


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

nice work last night Vicious


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Got some updates, can not post until after Monday out of respect to Ernie from Rollerz Only PHX.


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 08:57 AM~18073721
> *Got some updates, can not post until after Monday out of respect to Ernie from Rollerz Only PHX.
> *


ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ALBERT GOT DOWN ON THIS! AND TO HOMIE E :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jul 18 2010, 01:52 PM~18075567
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ALBERT GOT DOWN ON THIS! AND TO HOMIE E  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x76


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat+Jul 18 2010, 01:52 PM~18075567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ALBERT GOT DOWN ON THIS! AND TO HOMIE E  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac jay_@Jul 19 2010, 04:39 PM~18085230
> *x76
> *



:angel: :angel:


----------



## Justin-Az

*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!


----------



## azmobn06

These are for Ernie (PERFECT SIN) ROLLERZ ONLY PHX. Chapter, who's dad passed away last week. Hope your dad likes it. RIP Ernie Sr.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Vicious and Ernie


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Stripes and lettering by RON


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Trendsetta 68

That's something to be proud of right there! Beautiful homie!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Looks really good Albert...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

came out nice albert


----------



## The Perfect Sin

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 09:37 PM~18098450
> *Vicious and Ernie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theres not enough words that i can say for all the work Albert put into my dads last ride- thank you and also to Ron Hernandez thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## The Perfect Sin

Termite thanks for posting the pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by The Perfect Sin+Jul 22 2010, 04:11 PM~18115062-->
> 
> 
> 
> theres not enough words that i can say for all the work Albert put into my dads last ride- thank you and also to Ron Hernandez thank you    :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The Perfect Sin_@Jul 22 2010, 04:12 PM~18115073
> *Termite thanks for posting the pics homie    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Art Buck

POST SOME PHOENIX RIDERZ PROJECTS......  
JUST TO REMIND US WHAT IS GOING ON AT VICIOUS!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 23 2010, 11:53 AM~18122962
> *POST SOME PHOENIX RIDERZ PROJECTS......
> JUST TO REMIND US WHAT IS GOING ON AT VICIOUS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## 62wildcat

VICIOUS PAINT!! upholestry BY VEGA'S CUSTOMS being installed and then back to albert for final touches :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jul 25 2010, 02:04 PM~18137105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS PAINT!! upholestry BY VEGA'S CUSTOMS being installed and then back to albert for final touches :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jul 25 2010, 04:04 PM~18137105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS PAINT!! upholestry BY VEGA'S CUSTOMS being installed and then back to albert for final touches :biggrin:
> *


nice!


----------



## CADDY92480




----------



## Art Buck

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 29 2010, 08:05 AM~18172816
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

TTT FOR VICIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Mad props, Respect..


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 30 2010, 08:17 AM~18184389
> *TTT FOR VICIOUS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kandylac

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 2 2010, 09:10 PM~18212401
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Pete


----------



## azmobn06

need more pics :happysad:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 4 2010, 06:57 PM~18230804
> *need more pics :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 



we know you got a lot of them homie,quit bullshitten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Any full size pics of the green Lincoln??? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 09:55 PM~18232976
> *Any full size pics of the green Lincoln??? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: you gotta wait till its done Dan! :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 08:47 PM~18098545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats bad ass... kinda scary lookin to think of some one is gonna get buried in that thing... but bad ass work :thumbsup: That man will ride in peace in style :angel:


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 30 2010, 07:58 PM~17650030
> *.........and back to Vicious.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow: next to mine this is my favorite car right now and its not even done yet :biggrin: :thumbsup: Got to give it up for the homie :worship:


----------



## azmobn06

Heres the caddy and cutty Vicious did


----------



## azmobn06

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

getting her washed up for the new home


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

shes home now with Vicious.....whats next?......coming soon :0


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Raguness

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

You sold the cutty???? :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 20 2010, 09:37 PM~18098450
> *Vicious and Ernie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job bro


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 9 2010, 04:59 PM~18267985
> *You sold the cutty????  :wow:
> *


not really.......got something else for it......


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 9 2010, 09:19 PM~18270722
> *not really.......got something else for it......
> *


hey guey post picture of the ''MAZDA-RROTI''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!painted on 1 week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mc7214

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 24 2010, 10:02 PM~17881337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 9 2010, 11:34 PM~18271883
> *hey guey post picture of the ''MAZDA-RROTI''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!painted on 1 week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I dont have the pics...I think Art Buck does :happysad:


----------



## Art Buck

Compita wants pictures!


----------



## Art Buck

mas......


----------



## Art Buck




----------



## Art Buck




----------



## SPIRIT 62

nice pics,truck looks real good


----------



## azmobn06

Nice pics Arty!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 12 2010, 07:09 PM~18297427
> *Nice pics Arty!
> *


Compita requested pics! where did he go?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 08:16 PM~18297499
> *Compita requested pics!  where did he go?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06

got some Caddy Euro panels that Vicious is going to do for me :cheesy:


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2010, 10:32 PM~18290020
> *Compita wants pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2010, 10:33 PM~18290036
> *mas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thank you again homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2010, 10:35 PM~18290054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a good team right there????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 12 2010, 08:16 PM~18297499
> *Compita requested pics!  where did he go?
> *


right here homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


good times get it done for new year's and albert did his thing(no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 11 2010, 10:36 PM~18290062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALBERT work so hard to finish the truck on time!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 12 2010, 08:20 PM~18297529
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## compita

:biggrin: thanks MR.ART, I like it a lot,right click and save homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by compita+Aug 12 2010, 09:09 PM~18297970-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-compita_@Aug 12 2010, 09:16 PM~18298045
> *:biggrin: thanks MR.ART, I like it a lot,right click and save homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


can you got it :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

:thumbsup: NICE PICS aRTY! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 12 2010, 11:21 PM~18299212
> *can you got it :biggrin:
> *


no guey es ''can I got it''!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by compita_@Aug 13 2010, 09:57 PM~18305965
> *no guey es ''can I got it''!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by compita+Aug 12 2010, 08:16 PM~18298045-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: thanks MR.ART, I like it a lot,right click and save homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem Compita!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MANDOS69C/10_@Aug 13 2010, 10:42 AM~18302080
> *:thumbsup: NICE PICS aRTY! :biggrin:
> *


thanks Mando!


----------



## New-Image-soldier

> damn compita you should do a carl's jr commercial lol :biggrin:
> looking nice vato


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

dam, no pics


----------



## MC83

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 08:17 PM~17987736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Got the wheels on the 92...waiting on the panels


----------



## azmobn06

here's the 92


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 19 2010, 09:37 PM~18358056
> *Got the wheels on the 92...waiting on the panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam termite another one :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 09:42 PM~18358121
> *dam termite another one  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## kandylac

How's the heat Joe?


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 22 2010, 01:12 PM~18376426
> *How's the heat Joe?
> *


It fucken sucks! Haven't done shit to the caddy...just sitting in my garage


----------



## Art Buck

[/quote]


----------



## Justin-Az

>


[/quote]


----------



## azmobn06

>


[/quote]


----------



## Justin-Az

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10




----------



## azmobn06

a 64 Vicious is doing for Imperials


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Next up is some Caddy Euro panels:

After sanding and primer, Vicious layed out the sealer...


----------



## azmobn06

next up is the House of Kolor silver flake with the intercoat clear.....


----------



## azmobn06

after that.....4 coats of clear, let dry then wet sand....but first, more pics :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Cleared out again..just baking in the sun...next up is wet sand and lay out the tape for patterns


----------



## azmobn06

can you say "lines" :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 02:58 PM~18422447
> *can you say "lines" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice till I saw the corona :barf: :barf: :barf: :ugh: it looks real good tough :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

As you will see, the caddy has blue interior also, so I "had" to use blues in this one....will change it to red later :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

I'm off to pick the kids at school.....more later


----------



## EsePuppet

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 03:05 PM~18422487
> *I'm off to pick the kids at school.....more later
> *


no more pics they cnt wait jaja :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Aug 27 2010, 03:10 PM~18422513-->
> 
> 
> 
> no more pics they cnt wait jaja :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPIRIT 62_@Aug 27 2010, 03:43 PM~18422774
> *LOOKS GOOD!!
> *


Thanks Ant!


----------



## azmobn06

1st coat Cobalt Blue


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

after a 3 coats...dam flash...color is deeper than that


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Now for the oriental blue after pulling off some lines/tape


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

More later....off to drink some Coronas :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

patterns looks sick bro.. good idea using coronas as paper weights...!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 04:35 PM~18423136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Aug 27 2010, 07:14 PM~18424147
> *patterns looks sick bro.. good idea using coronas as paper weights...!
> *


Like that huh? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ok...ready for more.....


----------



## azmobn06

here's the rest..


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

I'm going to add this, Albert "Vicious" has been painting since he was 17 years old (18 years in the game).
This man is a true professional, he does not do this full time, but more as a hobby as he has a fulltime doing something else.

He may take his time, but the end results speak for themselves. He will not "give" his work away, he knows what time and professional results cost and what materials work with what.

I'm not just saying this because he is a fellow brother, but because I have a profound respect for what he does....on the side.

So for my compa....keep doing what you do and even if I have to wait til I get my shit done, I know it will be done right....no disrespect to anyone...I guess I'm just loyal.



(sorry for the Justin novela :biggrin: )


----------



## DETONATER

Thats wus up! TTT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Notice the 1/4 inch silver border, that will seperate the blues from the white


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

all the blues laid out and done....


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

after masking off the blues, the white will go on next...yes....white


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

after 3 coats of 8554 white, it's time to unmask and get ready for final clear...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

next up is 4 coats of clear......we've done alot of coats already...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Notice how straight the lines are?.....very clean


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

After wet sand we buffed....no **** :biggrin: 

then we installed....

Late night by the way.....................


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

from this angle, it looks like the patterns don't match up, but they do, we made sure of it


----------



## azmobn06

see how they flow together (panels)


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

...........and that's all folks


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 28 2010, 12:03 AM~18426049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size flake did you use, its like :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 28 2010, 12:14 AM~18426105
> *...........and that's all folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good bro... nothing but quailty work out of albert all the time..


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 28 2010, 12:10 AM~18426083
> *from this angle, it looks like the patterns don't match up, but they do, we made sure of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS A KLEAN ASS CADDY LOOKS GOOD............... :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 28 2010, 12:20 AM~18426127
> *What size flake did you use, its like  :wow:
> *


Mini flake


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Aug 28 2010, 12:51 AM~18426211-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks real good bro... nothing but quailty work out of albert all the time..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Daniel, thanks homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CADDY92480_@Aug 28 2010, 01:17 AM~18426260
> *THIS IS A KLEAN ASS CADDY LOOKS GOOD............... :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!!!


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 10:34 PM~18425901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Panels look sick Termite :thumbsup: If I could afford to take my stuff to Albert I would... maybe someday.... The final product looks really good homie :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 28 2010, 01:00 AM~18426027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 28 2010, 12:14 AM~18426105
> *...........and that's all folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: i like it  dang i havent seen albert in a loooooooooooooooooong minute , i never see that guy at shows :happysad:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 29 2010, 12:02 AM~18431471
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:    i like it   dang i havent seen albert in a loooooooooooooooooong minute , i never see that guy at shows  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: cus he's always working doing things like this :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 28 2010, 12:13 AM~18426098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up homie :biggrin: lookin good


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Aug 30 2010, 11:00 PM~18447718
> *what up homie  :biggrin: lookin good
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup: NICE SELECTION OF BLUES...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 1 2010, 07:15 PM~18464488
> *:thumbsup: NICE SELECTION OF BLUES...
> *


Thanks!


----------



## MC83

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 28 2010, 12:03 AM~18426049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice...... :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MC83_@Sep 3 2010, 07:53 PM~18482348
> *Nice...... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Nice work.....


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62wildcat




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 9 2010, 10:42 AM~18524675
> *:biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt for the compa


----------



## MC83

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 28 2010, 12:12 AM~18426088
> *see how they flow together (panels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's Classy Right there


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 11 2010, 03:14 PM~18542514
> *That's Classy Right there
> *


Thanks!


----------



## MC83




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## danny chawps

i wana give a big thanks to vicious for taking time to give us some real great advice yesterday , there arent many painters that would try to help another youngsta like me in that way ...


it was all fun and laughs also :biggrin: but a big thanks and i really appreciate all the help man ive came along way since i met albert and im glad you took the time to give us some tips and pointers  thanks vicious and all the riders , it was a good time yesterday


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 19 2010, 02:01 PM~18604599
> *i wana give a big thanks to vicious for taking time to give us some real great advice yesterday , there arent many painters that would try to help another youngsta like me in that way ...
> it was all fun and laughs also  :biggrin:  but a big thanks and i really appreciate all the help man ive came along way since i met albert and im glad you took the time to give us some tips and pointers    thanks vicious and all the riders , it was a good time yesterday
> *


That's real..


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 19 2010, 01:01 PM~18604599
> *i wana give a big thanks to vicious for taking time to give us some real great advice yesterday , there arent many painters that would try to help another youngsta like me in that way ...
> it was all fun and laughs also  :biggrin:  but a big thanks and i really appreciate all the help man ive came along way since i met albert and im glad you took the time to give us some tips and pointers    thanks vicious and all the riders , it was a good time yesterday
> *


You are our Homie Danny!  "you know why? 'cause that' how we do it!" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## milton6599

Hey bro!! I just went thru all 62 pages. DAM GREAT WORK!! Lets get those numbers together!!! 

Real Talk!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Sep 21 2010, 07:00 PM~18626352
> *Hey bro!! I just went thru all 62 pages. DAM  GREAT WORK!! Lets get those numbers together!!!
> 
> Real Talk!!!
> *


Let's make it happen


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 20 2010, 09:41 PM~18617568
> *You are our Homie Danny!   "you know why?  'cause that' how we do it!" :biggrin:
> *



thanks art  



TTT .....now i wana go see the butterscotch paint job in person :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 09:20 AM~18631302
> *thanks art
> TTT .....now i wana go see the butterscotch paint job in person  :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Sep 22 2010, 09:20 AM~18631302-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks art
> TTT .....now i wana go see the butterscotch paint job in person  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Sep 22 2010, 12:31 PM~18632991
> *:werd:
> *


It's bad ass


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 19 2010, 02:01 PM~18604599
> *i wana give a big thanks to vicious for taking time to give us some real great advice yesterday , there arent many painters that would try to help another youngsta like me in that way ...
> it was all fun and laughs also  :biggrin:  but a big thanks and i really appreciate all the help man ive came along way since i met albert and im glad you took the time to give us some tips and pointers    thanks vicious and all the riders , it was a good time yesterday
> *


awwww :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## milton6599

Hey Bro! Got those numbers ready?/

Real Talk..
:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Sep 23 2010, 10:18 AM~18642113
> *Hey Bro! Got those numbers ready?/
> 
> Real Talk..
> :biggrin:
> *


give him a call...623-221-5261


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 09:20 AM~18631302
> *thanks art
> TTT .....now i wana go see the butterscotch paint job in person  :cheesy:
> *


i seen it! it's :wow: badazz!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Sep 23 2010, 10:35 PM~18648825
> *i seen it! it's  :wow: badazz!
> *


----------



## TOP GUN

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I HAVE BEEN ON LIL.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 24 2010, 11:49 PM~18657435
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I HAVE BEEN ON LIL.
> *


About time.....now post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 25 2010, 07:44 AM~18658576
> *About time.....now post some pics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: tell him ay!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 26 2010, 06:46 PM~18667469
> *:biggrin: tell him ay!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:around:


----------



## 62wildcat

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

THIS IS HOW VICIOUS DOES IT!

























































































































UPOHLSTERY BY LOUIE'S 
STRIPES AND LINEWORK BY RON HERNANDEZ


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 10:50 PM~18708352
> *THIS IS HOW VICIOUS DOES IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPOHLSTERY BY LOUIE'S
> STRIPES AND LINEWORK BY RON HERNANDEZ
> *



BAD ASS!!


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## Perfect Sin




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Art Buck

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 4 2010, 06:55 PM~18735547
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


Sup Arty!


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 4 2010, 07:49 PM~18736800
> *Sup Arty!
> *


Same ol chit Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 4 2010, 10:08 PM~18737877
> *Same ol chit Homie! :biggrin:
> *


You got that right :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Saw the Butterscotch car in person today... pretty clean!


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 5 2010, 03:48 PM~18743556
> *Saw the Butterscotch car in person today... pretty clean!
> *


 :0


----------



## MC83




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 62wildcat

what up phx riderz


----------



## Art Buck

:biggrin:


----------



## Perfect Sin




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat+Oct 8 2010, 01:03 PM~18767499-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up phx riderz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup huero!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Art [email protected] 10 2010, 11:50 AM~18777096
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Perfect Sin_@Oct 10 2010, 12:09 PM~18777149
> *
> *


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## KABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Perfect Sin




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## compita




----------



## angel85lx

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 27 2010, 04:32 PM~18423109
> *Now for the oriental blue after pulling off some lines/tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was the oriental blue sprayed over the cobalt blue? I don't see the cobalt blue being covered before the oriental blue.


----------



## danny chawps

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Oct 20 2010, 06:19 AM~18859033
> *Was the oriental blue sprayed over the cobalt blue? I don't see the cobalt blue being covered before the oriental blue.
> *


Oriental over the Cobalt as it was a lighter shade...


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Perfect Sin




----------



## Art Buck




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 21 2010, 09:37 PM~18876359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Guest

looking good bro.... i got a new phone and lost your #, but i will be out there soon... finishing up paperwork with the bank.. il hit ya up


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 10:50 PM~18708352
> *THIS IS HOW VICIOUS DOES IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPOHLSTERY BY LOUIE'S
> STRIPES AND LINEWORK BY RON HERNANDEZ
> *



*Nice Ride with alot of nice work... Was this pic taken at Luke AFB?*


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## Guest

ttt for the homie


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 29 2010, 10:13 PM~18944882
> *Nice Ride with alot of nice work... Was this pic taken at Luke AFB?
> *


Yes it was


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## compita




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

How's da red drop coming along?


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## topd0gg




----------



## compita




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 30 2010, 10:50 PM~18708352
> *THIS IS HOW VICIOUS DOES IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPOHLSTERY BY LOUIE'S
> STRIPES AND LINEWORK BY RON HERNANDEZ
> *


SICK SS MONTE :thumbsup:


----------



## 97DeVille

:wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Nov 3 2010, 08:40 PM~18980114
> * How's da red drop coming along?
> *


I thinks it's coming along///haven't had a chance to drop by since my camera broke....waiting til X-mas for a new one! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 9 2010, 02:39 PM~19026785
> *I thinks it's coming along///haven't had a chance to drop by since my camera broke....waiting til X-mas for a new one! :biggrin:
> *


You better go sit on Santas lap and show him who's been :biggrin: a good boy this year
























j/k


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Nov 9 2010, 03:26 PM~19027218
> *You better go sit on Santas lap and show him who's been :biggrin:  a good boy this year
> j/k
> *


 :uh: 























:biggrin: 







I may take some phone pics soon....after this weekend.


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Perfect Sin




----------



## azmobn06

Alley cats 51


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

FINISHED!!
(except for the weather stripping :biggrin: )


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

Will make it's debut this weekend at the Goodguys Show


----------



## azmobn06

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: azmobn06, suenosvajos c.c254, macgyver, KrAzE1

Billy??


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:47 PM~19105150
> *Will make it's debut this weekend at the Goodguys Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: i gotta shoot some pics of this badass ride!


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 05:46 PM~19105145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 It looks like he lives in my neighborhood... Does he stay in Tolleson 83rd ave area??


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 18 2010, 07:38 PM~19105549
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: i gotta shoot some pics of this badass ride!
> *


Yo mando..pm me your number....no ****!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 18 2010, 07:44 PM~19105589
> *:0  It looks like he lives in my neighborhood... Does he stay in Tolleson 83rd ave area??
> *


No where near Tolleson...


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:54 PM~19105677
> *No where near Tolleson...
> *


Thats crazy... must be the same builder of homes.. cuz they look just like the houses in my neighborhood.. Car came out bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 05:47 PM~19105150
> *Will make it's debut this weekend at the Goodguys Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That car came out bad ass!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

CAME OUT BADASS,WHO DID THE INTERIOR WORK?


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 19 2010, 12:07 PM~19111077
> *CAME OUT BADASS,WHO DID THE INTERIOR WORK?
> *


Chuck Booth...he's bad ass


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 19 2010, 09:40 PM~19114946
> *Chuck Booth...he's bad ass
> *


yup thought i recognized his style   looks good


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 19 2010, 10:15 PM~19115280
> *yup thought i recognized his style     looks good
> *


----------



## azmobn06

Congrats to Alley Cat and Vicious Custom Paint!

2010 GoodGuys South West Nationals Best of Show "Chop and Drop"


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 20 2010, 09:02 PM~19121110
> *Congrats to Alley Cat and Vicious Custom Paint!
> 
> 2010 GoodGuys South West Nationals Best of Show "Chop and Drop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 62wildcat

CONGRATS!!!!! BEST OF SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## ALLEYKAT

Thanks to Vicious all the hard work & Ron Hernandez for designing the interior
and all his help....Hot rod Alley Troy Wait and many thanks to Chuck Booth
You Guys turned my car out!! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by ALLEYKAT_@Nov 22 2010, 08:42 AM~19131529
> *Thanks to Vicious all the hard work & Ron Hernandez for designing the interior
> and all his help....Hot rod Alley Troy Wait and many thanks to Chuck Booth
> You Guys turned my car out!! :cheesy:
> *


Congrats again 

...and welcome to LAy it Low


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by ALLEYKAT_@Nov 22 2010, 07:42 AM~19131529
> *Thanks to Vicious all the hard work & Ron Hernandez for designing the interior
> and all his help....Hot rod Alley Troy Wait and many thanks to Chuck Booth
> You Guys turned my car out!! :cheesy:
> *


congrats!  real nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Perfect Sin

> Thanks to Vicious all the hard work & Ron Hernandez for designing the interior
> and all his help....Hot rod Alley Troy Wait and many thanks to Chuck Booth
> You Guys turned my car out!! :cheesy:
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Perfect Sin

> Congrats to Alley Cat and Vicious Custom Paint!
> 
> 2010 GoodGuys South West Nationals Best of Show "Chop and Drop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## badmoon1952

Hey your the guy that bought the cover car for hot rod flatz that car was from the strays .cc in cali


----------



## badmoon1952




----------



## badmoon1952

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=437762



Yea theres tons of pictures of this car that "alleykat" "built" in california, before he bought it... i liked it better with the chrome reverse rims myself!


nothing knocking the painter that repainted it he did a hell of a job!


----------



## badmoon1952

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Nov 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19153328
> *Hey your the guy that bought the cover car for hot rod flatz  that car was from the strays .cc in cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my buddy asked "alley kat" if his car had been channeled? he was a dick and blew him off and said! yea yea it was chopped a few inches! 
he obioulsy doesnt know shit about kustoms! first of all dont be a dick to someone especially if you dont know what you are talking about!

it takes more than a deep wallet to purchase a car already done and a new paint job! need i remind you the same color! to build a kustom!! and say you built it! you will always be that guy that bought that car!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Nov 24 2010, 01:21 PM~19153591
> *my buddy asked "alley kat" if his car had been channeled? he was a dick and blew him off and said! yea yea it was chopped a few inches!
> he obioulsy doesnt know shit about kustoms! first of all dont be a dick to someone especially if you dont know what you are talking about!
> 
> it takes more than a deep wallet to  purchase a car already done and a new paint job!  need i remind you the same color! to build a kustom!! and say you built it! you will always be that guy that bought that car!
> *


Way diff. color



thanks...it has been redone now....with deep wallets


----------



## azmobn06

...thanks for the pics and updates


----------



## azmobn06

by the way...have tons of pics from the rebuilt and what was done to it..........


----------



## cesar garcia

> Congrats to Alley Cat and Vicious Custom Paint!
> 
> 2010 GoodGuys South West Nationals Best of Show "Chop and Drop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Nov 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19153328
> *Hey your the guy that bought the cover car for hot rod flatz  that car was from the strays .cc in cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO I AM NOT THE GUY THAT BOUGHT THIS CAR AND YES THIS WAS THE CAR THAT WAS ON THE COVER OF HOT ROD FLATZ.


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Nov 24 2010, 01:11 PM~19153514
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=437762
> Yea theres tons of pictures of this car that "alleykat" "built" in california, before he bought it...  i liked it better with the chrome reverse rims myself!
> nothing knocking the painter that repainted it he did a hell of a job!
> *


LET ME REPHRASE THAT FOR YOU......................YES THERE ARE A TON OF PICTURES OF THE CAR THAT ALLEY KAT "REBUILT" IN ARIZONA.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOOKS GOOD ALBERT


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Nov 24 2010, 01:21 PM~19153591
> *my buddy asked "alley kat" if his car had been channeled? he was a dick and blew him off and said! yea yea it was chopped a few inches!
> he obioulsy doesnt know shit about kustoms! first of all dont be a dick to someone especially if you dont know what you are talking about!
> 
> it takes more than a deep wallet to  purchase a car already done and a new paint job!  need i remind you the same color! to build a kustom!! and say you built it! you will always be that guy that bought that car!
> *


YOU MAY HAVE ASKED THE WRONG ALLEY KAT. HE IS NOT THE TYPE OF GUY TO BLOW SOMEONE OFF WHEN THEY ARE ASKING ABOUT ONE OF HIS CARS IN HIS COLLECTION. "DONT BE A DICK TO SOMEONE ESPECIALLY IF YOU DONT KNOW WHO HE IS."



OH YA......................AND NOT TO KNOCK THE PAINTER........................
THIS COLOR ON THIS CAR IS A ONE OFF COLOR THAT I MADE. ONE ONE ELSE HAS THIS COLOR. YOU CANT FIND IT ON A CHIP BOOK ANYWHERE.


YES, ALLEY KAT IS THE GUY WHO BOUGHT THE CAR AND REBUILT IT. IF YOU HAVENT SEEN THE PICS THERE WAS A TON OF WORK THAT WENT INTO THE REBUILD OF THIS CAR. AIR BAGS WERE REDONE, MOTOR AND TRANNY REMOVED AND REDONE, DOOS NOW HAVE VENT WINDOWS, HAND MADE SKIRTS, DOORS, FENDERS, TRUNK, HOOD ALL LINE UP AND DONT RUB ON EACH OTHER ANYMORE. NOT TO MENTION A WHOLE LIST OF STUFF THAT WAS REDONE....................................................................................





THE CAR HAS BEEN COMPLETLY GONE THROUGH IN AND OUT. NO IT IS NOT JUST A SAME COLOR PAINT JOB!


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

WHAT UP TEMITE!


----------



## TOP GUN

HAPPY THANKGIVING TO ALL


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 24 2010, 05:04 PM~19155148
> *WHAT UP TEMITE!
> *


Just browsing :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

ITS BEER 30


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 24 2010, 05:13 PM~19155209
> *ITS BEER 30
> *


Yup!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Nov 24 2010, 05:13 PM~19155209
> *ITS BEER 30
> *


x2 brotha


----------



## 62wildcat

THIS CAR CAME OUT BAD AZZ GREAT JOB ALBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal

> Congrats to Alley Cat and Vicious Custom Paint!
> 
> 2010 GoodGuys South West Nationals Best of Show "Chop and Drop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## badmoon1952

Not to beat a DEAD horse but just responding to the feedback from me calling out " KOPY KAT". The old man is a dick when i met him and to my friend, he goes to swap meets in a convertible bmw and wants to lowball you on your parts, drives cars that are already done by other people and trys to take credit for them hes a HIPSTER, POSER. AND BITER with his new cuffed levis and new chuck taylors out of the box. Yes from the pictures it was repainted but from my pictures from the previous owner the same color. Yes he bought a chrome kit for the v8 thant anyone can get from the chrome guy in glendale. Yes he probablly had someone else make vent windows for him and shorten factory skirts, but he did absolutly no body mods to the car or do anything him self but pull out his wallet. As far as the repainted paint job his painter did an excellent job and the painter deserves the award from good guys not this prick....







heres the picture of the rear pinstriping that he wanted to cover up" to change the look of the car"

















im done with this just putting this hipster on blast!! he aint fooling anyone!


----------



## badmoon1952

oh and yea your probally right this color isnt in your local paint store paint chip book?? but maybe in the HOT ROD FLATZ book that the previous owner or " real builder" got his car to cover on, or maybe he just took a sample from the old paint job that was perfectly fine to repaint it to cover up that previous owners pinstripes...


----------



## azmobn06

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

:drama:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Nov 28 2010, 09:48 AM~19181749
> *oh and yea your probally right this color isnt in your local paint store paint chip book?? but maybe in the HOT ROD FLATZ book that the previous  owner or " real builder" got his car to cover on, or maybe he just took a sample from the old paint job that was perfectly fine to repaint it to cover up that previous owners pinstripes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The car has been rebuilt...just like you said...."i'm done with this" and let it go


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 27 2010, 05:21 PM~19176150
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thats one nice chopped ride!!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Nov 28 2010, 08:36 AM~19181698
> *Not to beat a DEAD horse but just responding to the feedback from me calling out " KOPY KAT". The old man is a dick  when i met him and to my friend, he goes to swap meets in a convertible bmw and wants to lowball you on your parts, drives  cars that are already done by other people and trys to take credit for them hes a HIPSTER, POSER. AND BITER with his new cuffed levis and new chuck taylors out of the box. Yes from the pictures it was repainted but from my pictures from the previous owner the same color. Yes he bought a chrome kit for the v8 thant anyone can get from the chrome guy in glendale. Yes he probablly had someone else make vent windows for him and  shorten factory skirts, but he did absolutly no body mods to the car or do anything him self but pull out his wallet. As far as the repainted paint job his painter did an excellent job and the painter deserves the award from good guys not this prick....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the picture of the rear pinstriping that he wanted to cover up" to change the look of the car"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im done with this just putting this hipster on blast!! he aint fooling anyone!
> *


LOL! It is funny how different people make shitty impressions on some people and good impressions on others. I've been accussed of being a dick too but, who hasn't?


Dick heads will be dick heads.  Let it go brotha, next time you see this Kat tell him what you think.  We like to keep this forum positive and would appreciate it if you could too.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 29 2010, 11:10 PM~19197074
> *LOL!  It is funny how different people make shitty impressions on some people and good impressions on others.  I've been accussed of being a dick too but, who hasn't?
> Dick heads will be dick heads.   Let it go brotha, next time you see this Kat tell him what you think.   We like to keep this forum positive and would appreciate it if you could too.
> *


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Nov 28 2010, 09:36 AM~19181698
> *Not to beat a DEAD horse but just responding to the feedback from me calling out " KOPY KAT". The old man is a dick  when i met him and to my friend, he goes to swap meets in a convertible bmw and wants to lowball you on your parts, drives  cars that are already done by other people and trys to take credit for them hes a HIPSTER, POSER. AND BITER with his new cuffed levis and new chuck taylors out of the box. Yes from the pictures it was repainted but from my pictures from the previous owner the same color. Yes he bought a chrome kit for the v8 thant anyone can get from the chrome guy in glendale. Yes he probablly had someone else make vent windows for him and  shorten factory skirts, but he did absolutly no body mods to the car or do anything him self but pull out his wallet. As far as the repainted paint job his painter did an excellent job and the painter deserves the award from good guys not this prick....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the picture of the rear pinstriping that he wanted to cover up" to change the look of the car"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im done with this just putting this hipster on blast!! he aint fooling anyone!
> *


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Nov 28 2010, 09:36 AM~19181698
> *Not to beat a DEAD horse but just responding to the feedback from me calling out " KOPY KAT". The old man is a dick  when i met him and to my friend, he goes to swap meets in a convertible bmw and wants to lowball you on your parts, drives  cars that are already done by other people and trys to take credit for them hes a HIPSTER, POSER. AND BITER with his new cuffed levis and new chuck taylors out of the box. Yes from the pictures it was repainted but from my pictures from the previous owner the same color. Yes he bought a chrome kit for the v8 thant anyone can get from the chrome guy in glendale. Yes he probablly had someone else make vent windows for him and  shorten factory skirts, but he did absolutly no body mods to the car or do anything him self but pull out his wallet. As far as the repainted paint job his painter did an excellent job and the painter deserves the award from good guys not this prick....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the picture of the rear pinstriping that he wanted to cover up" to change the look of the car"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im done with this just putting this hipster on blast!! he aint fooling anyone!
> *


Damn homie, I never had anyone spit on anything on here before. If you have a problem with alley Kat why run your mouth in here? This thread and this forum is to show what type of artist we have in this game. All the artist that read this will agree with me. You give me props but You continue on my thread. I'm the one that has been in and out of this car. And there is a lot to be said but I choose not to. The pinstripes on the trunk we not covered up. That was art work that was preserved. The trunk was replaced. Oh.........and for the color, the one off color is called vicious Scotch, no where near that copper from hot rod flats chip book. the car was rebuilt. And not built. No one taking credit. But only if you knew what this car needed. Every inch of the body was reworked along with interior and engine compartment and trunk compartment "DON'T HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Nov 18 2010, 08:34 PM~19105034-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-badmoon1952_@Nov 28 2010, 11:36 AM~19181698
> *Not to beat a DEAD horse but just responding to the feedback from me calling out " KOPY KAT". The old man is a dick  when i met him and to my friend, he goes to swap meets in a convertible bmw and wants to lowball you on your parts, drives  cars that are already done by other people and trys to take credit for them hes a HIPSTER, POSER. AND BITER with his new cuffed levis and new chuck taylors out of the box. Yes from the pictures it was repainted but from my pictures from the previous owner the same color. Yes he bought a chrome kit for the v8 thant anyone can get from the chrome guy in glendale. Yes he probablly had someone else make vent windows for him and  shorten factory skirts, but he did absolutly no body mods to the car or do anything him self but pull out his wallet. As far as the repainted paint job his painter did an excellent job and the painter deserves the award from good guys not this prick....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the picture of the rear pinstriping that he wanted to cover up" to change the look of the car"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im done with this just putting this hipster on blast!! he aint fooling anyone!
> *


guess you missed this pic... 

owned yourself!

compliments on the RESTYLING and FINISHING SOMEONE ELSES DREAM...
awesome job! awesome kolor!


----------



## badmoon1952

I obiously seen the pictures but re sealing a car and painting the car the same color isnt "building a car" this isssue is DONE! you f--n cheerleader!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Dec 2 2010, 10:46 AM~19219235
> *I obiously seen the pictures but re sealing a car and painting the car the same color isnt "building a car" this  isssue is DONE! you f--n cheerleader!
> *



I think your the dam cheerleader...cant let go of the fact that someone else owns this car and what was done to it....like the homie said, let it go and find someone elses topic to bash.

yes I did edit my post out of respect to Vicious...otherwise than that, fuck you and have a nice day, don't go postal :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:


----------



## 155-80-13

haterz....pics show proof...nice built....like da fabrication an color....good job :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Dec 2 2010, 10:46 AM~19219235
> *I obiously seen the pictures but re sealing a car and painting the car the same color isnt "building a car" this  isssue is DONE! you f--n cheerleader!
> *


If you are a real car builder you should know the difference between sealer and primer. And for the color, hate to tell you homie you are color blind. I don't know why you keep crying about building a car. I rebuilt this car and since you are stuck on that it's just a paint job I'll tell you What I came across. Well there was so much stuff done wrong ,all I could do was scratch my head and say What was this guy thinking? ,This is my thread and I'm not going to let any head cheerleader talk shit about the work I do. If your such a builder and know how to build ,show me something homie! !!!! When you cheerlead do you have your skirt on with your pom poms? THIS IS MR. VICIOUS AKA TOP GUN!!!!!!! .................................................................


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Dec 2 2010, 10:59 PM~19225160
> *If you are a real car builder you should know the difference between sealer and primer. And for the color, hate to tell you homie you are color blind. I don't know why you keep crying about building a car. I rebuilt this car and since you are stuck on that it's just a paint job I'll tell you What I came across. Well there is too much to list,all I could do was scratch my head and say What was this guy thinking?                                          Now its my turn, this is my thread and I'm not going to let any head cheerleader talk shit about the work I do.                                                                      If your such a builder and know how to build ,show me something homie! !!!!      Let me know something.  When you cheerlead do you have your skirt on with your pom poms?                                                            THIS IS MR. VICIOUS AKA TOP GUN!!!!!!! .................................................................
> *


I think he has a candy blue primered chopped 54 or something...nice build from what ive been told


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2010, 11:06 PM~19225207
> *I think he has a candy blue primered chopped 54 or something...nice build from what ive been told
> *


It may even be candy orange. Who knows. .....we all know he don't.


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Dec 2 2010, 10:59 PM~19225160
> *If you are a real car builder you should know the difference between sealer and primer. And for the color, hate to tell you homie you are color blind. I don't know why you keep crying about building a car. I rebuilt this car and since you are stuck on that it's just a paint job I'll tell you What I came across. Well there is too much to list,all I could do was scratch my head and say What was this guy thinking?                                          Now its my turn, this is my thread and I'm not going to let any head cheerleader talk shit about the work I do.                                                                      If your such a builder and know how to build ,show me something homie! !!!!      Let me know something.  When you cheerlead do you have your skirt on with your pom poms?                                                            THIS IS MR. VICIOUS AKA TOP GUN!!!!!!! .................................................................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Seen this car at Good Guys. You did a hell of job! Nice job homie!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Dec 2 2010, 11:08 PM~19225230
> *It may even be candy orange.  Who knows. .....we all know he don't.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smokes805

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 2 2007, 09:20 PM~7606455
> *My Homies latest creation!!!!!!!
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the homie gets down nice work :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Dec 2 2010, 11:10 PM~19225248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Seen this car at Good Guys.  You did a hell of job! Nice job homie!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by smokes805_@Dec 3 2010, 12:03 AM~19225764
> *the homie gets down nice work :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## TOP GUN

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Dec 2 2010, 10:53 PM~19225106
> *haterz....pics show proof...nice built....like da fabrication an color....good job :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## MRSINDOG

hey albert dont pay no mind to this fool man all i know is you do some bad ass craftsmanship in your work and you take pride in your shit like everypaint job you do is a canvas to you. like your work on my homie mike 72 impala and reggies 94 gmc bro and other rides you ve done so keep it up and stay up.... toss some corana up and fuck the haters they know your paint jobs are bad ass.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Dec 4 2010, 10:13 AM~19235924
> *hey albert dont pay no mind to this fool man all i know is you do some bad ass craftsmanship in your work and you take pride in your shit like everypaint job you do is a canvas to you. like your work on my homie mike 72 impala and reggies 94 gmc bro and other rides you ve done so keep it up and stay up.... toss some corana up and fuck  the haters they know your paint jobs are bad ass.
> *


x2 albert


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Dec 4 2010, 10:13 AM~19235924
> *hey albert dont pay no mind to this fool man all i know is you do some bad ass craftsmanship in your work and you take pride in your shit like everypaint job you do is a canvas to you. like your work on my homie mike 72 impala and reggies 94 gmc bro and other rides you ve done so keep it up and stay up.... toss some corana up and fuck  the haters they know your paint jobs are bad ass.
> *


----------



## 62wildcat

TOP GUN AKA MR VICIOUS PAINTED MY RIDE AND I COULDNT ASK FOR A BETTER PAINTER HE WILL TELL U IN UR FACE IF THE CAR NEEDS ALOT OF WORK AND WHAT TO DO SO BE BEFORE ANY ONE TALK SHIT KNOW UR SHIT LIKE TOP GUN YO KNOW!!!!


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Perfect Sin

> Damn homie, I never had anyone spit on anything on here before. If you have a problem with alley Kat why run your mouth in here? This thread and this forum is to show what type of artist we have in this game. All the artist that read this will agree with me. You give me props but You continue on my thread. I'm the one that has been in and out of this car. And there is a lot to be said but I choose not to. The pinstripes on the trunk we not covered up. That was art work that was preserved. The trunk was replaced. Oh.........and for the color, the one off color is called vicious Scotch, no where near that copper from hot rod flats chip book. the car was rebuilt. And not built. No one taking credit. But only if you knew what this car needed. Every inch of the body was reworked along with interior and engine compartment and trunk compartment "DON'T HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME!!!
> 
> AMEN BROTHA


----------



## Guest

> Damn homie, I never had anyone spit on anything on here before. If you have a problem with alley Kat why run your mouth in here? This thread and this forum is to show what type of artist we have in this game. All the artist that read this will agree with me. You give me props but You continue on my thread. I'm the one that has been in and out of this car. And there is a lot to be said but I choose not to. The pinstripes on the trunk we not covered up. That was art work that was preserved. The trunk was replaced. Oh.........and for the color, the one off color is called vicious Scotch, no where near that copper from hot rod flats chip book. the car was rebuilt. And not built. No one taking credit. But only if you knew what this car needed. Every inch of the body was reworked along with interior and engine compartment and trunk compartment "DON'T HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME!!!
> 
> AMEN BROTHA
Click to expand...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## 155-80-13




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Whoa havent been on this thread in a min just catching up... Hope to talk to ya soon and talk some shop Albert..


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

Got pics but too tired to load  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2010, 08:34 PM~19338059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great albert


----------



## SPIRIT 62

looks nice man!!


----------



## azmobn06

dam camera!

I need a new one for X-Mas!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2010, 08:39 PM~19338084
> *dam camera!
> 
> I need a new one for X-Mas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2. my cell phone pics suck and i need a new camera for xmas also


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 15 2010, 08:48 PM~19338172
> *x2. my cell phone pics suck and i need a new camera for xmas also
> *


That wasn't even my cell phone pic :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2010, 08:27 PM~19337990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam loook at that :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i gotta get to that level  

what up riderz


----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## azmobn06

got a new camera and will take updated pics soon


----------



## azmobn06

These were taken by Vicious


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## SPIRIT 62

came out real nice Albert !!


----------



## MRSINDOG

bad ass albert


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2010, 02:19 PM~19441082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2010, 02:24 PM~19441123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE COLOR.... :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2010, 02:25 PM~19441131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam thats wet :wow: :wow: :wow: 



HAPPY NEW YEARS termite and vicious ..... thanks for the support vicious one day ill master the paint as well im trully greatfull i have mentors like you to look up to :biggrin: dam its been a min now since the time a met you at hooters many years ago to chillin at sueno park to now putting paint to a metal canvas :biggrin: cheers holmes


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 09:46 AM~19473808
> *dam thats wet  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> HAPPY NEW YEARS  termite and vicious ..... thanks for the support vicious one day ill master the paint as well  im trully greatfull i have mentors like you to look up to  :biggrin:  dam its been a min now since the time a met you at hooters many years ago to chillin at sueno park to now putting paint to a metal canvas  :biggrin:      cheers holmes
> *


Thanks homie, hope you had a great New Years too


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Art Buck

TTT for my Homie Albert aka VICIOUS!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 5 2011, 11:00 PM~19517622
> *TTT for my Homie Albert aka VICIOUS!
> *


----------



## Justin-Az

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER

Just got of the phone with Albert.. Cool peeps.. The Next Pro to take on SparkleEfx.. Be Prepaired Folks Your Cars Are Gonna Supa Bling.. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 05:00 PM~19523787
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 11:41 AM~19530811
> *Just got of the phone with Albert.. Cool peeps.. The Next Pro to take on SparkleEfx.. Be Prepaired Folks Your Cars Are Gonna Supa Bling.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06

TTT for my compa!


----------



## BIG DADDY COUPE

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 4 2007, 08:06 AM~7615953
> *more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tht paint job is badass dude ttt


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 7 2011, 11:41 AM~19530811
> *Just got of the phone with Albert.. Cool peeps.. The Next Pro to take on SparkleEfx.. Be Prepaired Folks Your Cars Are Gonna Supa Bling.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Better get a camera and new computer Albert!


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Jan 10 2011, 11:54 AM~19556201
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what up sin!


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## compita




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## danny chawps

what it doo vicious i know you got something back there :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 28 2010, 02:25 PM~19441131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 20 2011, 08:15 AM~19647844
> *what it doo vicious i know you got something back there  :cheesy:
> *


I'll take the camera over tonight and try to take some pics...gonna kill some coronas :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

fucking batteries died on the camera...

64 is coming out fucken bad ass :wow:


----------



## badmoon1952

I just want to apologize to homie alleykat i said some stuff about his car a while back on` this thread and i didnt know my cousin 1954WAGON knows him and has done some buisness transactions a while back , i guess i took his rudness a lil overboard, my cousin took me to the pavillions yesterday to see him pesonally but didnt see him to do it in person, but my cousin said hes a cool dude so my apologies and he has a nice car. The info i got from his car is from my brother who knows the previous owner. And the painter that repainted the car you did an excellent job and excellent work


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2011, 09:35 PM~19664679
> *fucking batteries died on the camera...
> 
> 64 is coming out fucken bad ass :wow:
> *


 Sup termite did you finish your daughters stroller yet?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 24 2011, 04:01 PM~19684706
> *Sup termite did you finish your daughters stroller yet?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: 

Not til next year


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 21 2011, 10:35 PM~19664679
> *fucking batteries died on the camera...
> 
> 64 is coming out fucken bad ass :wow:
> *


  charge it way!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jan 26 2011, 07:59 PM~19708007
> * charge it way!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by badmoon1952_@Jan 23 2011, 01:48 PM~19674896
> *I just want to apologize to homie  alleykat i said some  stuff about his car  a while back on` this thread and  i didnt know my cousin  1954WAGON  knows him  and has done some buisness transactions a  while back , i guess i took his  rudness a lil overboard, my cousin took me to the pavillions yesterday to see him pesonally but didnt see him to do it in person, but my cousin said hes a cool dude so my apologies and he has a nice car. The info i got from his car is from my brother who knows the previous owner.  And the painter that repainted the car you did an excellent job and excellent work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Alley Kats 51 at the Grand National Roadster Show painted by Vicious of PHOENIX RIDERZ


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 10:32 PM~19727263
> *Alley Kats 51 at the Grand National Roadster Show painted by Vicious of PHOENIX RIDERZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat+Jan 26 2011, 08:59 PM~19708007-->
> 
> 
> 
> charge it way!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 09:01 PM~19708030
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



I did!....but it's up to Vicious to post his own pics now :happysad:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 30 2011, 10:55 PM~19742644
> *I did!....but it's up to Vicious to post his own pics now :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: what up termite.


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2011, 09:32 PM~19727263
> *Alley Kats 51 at the Grand National Roadster Show painted by Vicious of PHOENIX RIDERZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why does it look yellow in the bottom pics :scrutinize: still looks bad ass


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jan 31 2011, 10:02 PM~19752223
> *:biggrin: what up termite.
> *


same ol' chit! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 31 2011, 10:35 PM~19752655
> *Why does it look yellow in the bottom pics :scrutinize: still looks bad ass
> *


it's called "flash"  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## ALLEYKAT




----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2011, 10:56 PM~19753474
> *it's called "flash"   :biggrin:
> *


It completly changed the color of the car... crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

Albert! Move all that stuff over..........I have some cube work for you! :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 7 2011, 03:47 PM~19811091
> *Albert!  Move all that stuff over..........I have some cube work for you! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 7 2011, 04:47 PM~19811091
> *Albert!  Move all that stuff over..........I have some cube work for you! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## pico viejo homie

*Viscous the paint Job on my Carnals car at the Gran Nationals came out"FIRME' you turned it out..And congrats to my carnal for "BEST IN CLASS RADICAL HARD TOP ...The Homies in Pico Viejo Califas give you big props..Need to bring my Ranfla to you in ARIZA so you can do your Magic*


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by pico viejo homie_@Feb 8 2011, 03:31 PM~19819982
> *Viscous the paint Job on my Carnals car at the Gran Nationals came out"FIRME' you turned it out..And congrats to my carnal for "BEST IN CLASS RADICAL HARD TOP ...The Homies in Pico Viejo Califas give you big props..Need to bring my Ranfla to you in ARIZA so you can do your Magic
> *


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Perfect Sin




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat

albert u need to post pics in here or hired termite!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrinaparazzi que no :biggrin: show the world ur new projects.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Feb 26 2011, 04:10 PM~19967847
> *albert u need to post pics in here or hired termite!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrinaparazzi que no :biggrin: show the world ur new projects.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Feb 26 2011, 03:10 PM~19967847
> *albert u need to post pics in here or hired termite!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrinaparazzi que no :biggrin: show the world ur new projects.
> *


DOES HE HAVE NEW PROJECTS? :scrutinize:


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Feb 28 2011, 09:59 PM~19985251
> *DOES HE HAVE NEW PROJECTS? :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno: but if he did i would like to see it :biggrin: in here :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## azmobn06

sup Ant


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 31 2011, 11:46 AM~20227894
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: 
One of the Paint jobs that inspired me to get into custom Painting!


----------



## 62wildcat

VICIOUS!VICIOUS!VICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 31 2011, 03:15 PM~20229638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS!VICIOUS!VICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 31 2011, 12:04 PM~20228410
> *:worship:
> One of the Paint jobs that inspired me to get into custom Painting!
> *


I still want patterns like that! Definitely one of the baddest big body's that came out


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat+Mar 31 2011, 04:15 PM~20229638-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS!VICIOUS!VICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Looking Good !! Albert did a great Job!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Art Buck_@Apr 1 2011, 02:36 PM~20237390
> *
> 
> I still want patterns like that!  Definitely one of the baddest big body's that came out
> *


Definitly!!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 31 2011, 04:15 PM~20229638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS!VICIOUS!VICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Art Buck

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Mar 31 2011, 05:15 PM~20229638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICIOUS!VICIOUS!VICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

another vicious master piece


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!


----------



## toto

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> another vicious master piece


Nice!


----------



## 62wildcat

seis cuatro!!!! badazz!!!!


----------



## WKKLASSICS

IM SURE EVERYONE SAW THE 63 RAG WE DID FOR MY LITTLE BRO IN SEATTLE AT THE PHX LRM SHOW IN MAY, HERE IT IS IN SEATTLE JUST GIVING ALBERT HIS PROPS WHICH ARE DUE


----------



## WKKLASSICS




----------



## TOP GUN

WKKLASSICS said:


> IM SURE EVERYONE SAW THE 63 RAG WE DID FOR MY LITTLE BRO IN SEATTLE AT THE PHX LRM SHOW IN MAY, HERE IT IS IN SEATTLE JUST GIVING ALBERT HIS PROPS WHICH ARE DUE


 Thanks for the pic, looks bad ass


----------



## WKKLASSICS

HERES SOME MORE ALBERT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN

DANNY BOY. I WILL MISS YOUR HOMIE.


----------



## 62wildcat

What up RIDERZ


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

VICIOUS BUMP!!


----------



## bump512

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC83

What's up Albert....:wave:....How are things ?


----------



## Art Buck

TTT FOR MY HOMIE!


----------



## drasticbean

How can I get in touch with vicious about a project


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN

It has been awhile now, but here you go danny boy, we will always miss you brother. RIP HOMIE.


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN

I will continue tomorrow


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN

Ant and chawps putting in some work


----------



## MC83

:wave:


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN

Ant, chawps. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TOP GUN

Thanks to ron and bugs for the pinstripes


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN

you always wanted your ride the color of corona. Here you go homie. This one is for you


----------



## SPIRIT 62

KICKASS PICS ALBERT, THIS WAS HARD TO DO BECAUSE DANNY WAS SUCH A GOOD FRIEND BUT IT WAS GREAT TO SEE HOW EVERYONE CAME TOGETHER AND WORKED HARD SO WE COULD SEND HIM OFF IN ONE BADASS RIDE!!!!! R.I.P. DANNY BOY 
-ANT-


----------



## TOP GUN

SPIRIT 62 said:


> KICKASS PICS ALBERT, THIS WAS HARD TO DO BECAUSE DANNY WAS SUCH A GOOD FRIEND BUT IT WAS GREAT TO SEE HOW EVERYONE CAME TOGETHER AND WORKED HARD SO WE COULD SEND HIM OFF IN ONE BADASS RIDE!!!!! R.I.P. DANNY BOY
> -ANT-


Well said


----------



## TOP GUN

THE RIDERZ WAY OF GIVING DANNY BOY A FINAL FAREWELL REST IN PIECE HOMIE! I MISS YOU BROTHER


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## sic713

props on the casket.. i did my 2nd one last year for one my homies.. but its nice whenyou got good support..
:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN

THANKS, MY FIRST ONE I DID WAS DONE BY MYSELF, THE CARDINAL ONE, TONS OF WORK. CORONA ONE ONLY HAD 1 NIGHT AND 2 DAYS TO COMPLETE, NEEDED AS MUCH HELP AS I CAN GET. 3RD ONE I HELPED OUT ON, LOTS OF HANDS TOO. EASIER WITH OTHER PEOPLE HELPING OUT.


----------



## TOP GUN

TOP GUN said:


>


TTT


----------



## TOP GUN

Posting new pics soon


----------



## JLR_405

thats awesome work!TTT


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## SPIRIT 62

looks nice albert!!


----------



## TOP GUN

SPIRIT 62 said:


> looks nice albert!!


Thanks ant


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## ed1983

Good shit alberto!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

TOP GUN said:


>


TTT


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## CHEVYXXX

TOP GUN said:


>


uffin:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Art Buck said:


> TTT


love the color combo.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

WKKLASSICS said:


> IM SURE EVERYONE SAW THE 63 RAG WE DID FOR MY LITTLE BRO IN SEATTLE AT THE PHX LRM SHOW IN MAY, HERE IT IS IN SEATTLE JUST GIVING ALBERT HIS PROPS WHICH ARE DUE


----------



## TOP GUN

damaged ! before paint


----------



## TOP GUN

After paint ........


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

TOP GUN said:


> After paint ........


Did you do that pinstriping?


----------



## TOP GUN

Justin-Az said:


> Did you do that pinstriping?



No, RON HERNANDEZ pinstripes every car i paint .


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Stopping by to say whatup homie!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> another vicious master piece


:ugh:


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

like glass homie!!


----------



## TOP GUN

elphoenixquetzal said:


> like glass homie!!


 THANKS! NEED TO GET MY OTHER SD CARD SO I CAN POST UP THE FINISHED PICS OF THE 78


----------



## ed1983

LOOKIN SICK! ALBERTO! EDDIE ROLLN THRU!


----------



## TOP GUN

I used medallion products on this 78. First time using this product. Used the epoxy sealer, the jet black base coat and the medallion clear. You can see the results, damn clear can lay out like glass. Anyone else use this stuff, how did you like it? How does it hold up? I would like to get some feed back.


----------



## TOP GUN

ed1983 said:


> LOOKIN SICK! ALBERTO! EDDIE ROLLN THRU!


What up homie?!


----------



## TOP GUN

From this


----------



## TOP GUN

To this


----------



## TOP GUN

Going threw an old sd card and found these old pics


----------



## elspock84

TOP GUN said:


> To this


badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

NICE PICS ALBERT !! MONTE IS CHERRY BRO


----------



## ed1983

TOP GUN said:


> What up homie?!


NOTHIN BUT WORK WEN U KUMIN OUT 2 A&W? Good times!


----------



## TOP GUN

Again found some old pics. all ppg, start to finish. These are all gun finish pics still in the booth.


----------



## TOP GUN

Finished


----------



## TOP GUN

One more nova


----------



## Justin-Az

Man that nova is sick. You get anymore pics of the hyna in red shirt and jeans? :boink:


----------



## TOP GUN

That is what I said. WHO THE F WAS THAT!


----------



## ed1983

WUT UP ALBERTO GOOD SEEIN U AT A&W THAT MC IS SICK IN PERSON!


----------



## TOP GUN

ed1983 said:


> WUT UP ALBERTO GOOD SEEIN U AT A&W THAT MC IS SICK IN PERSON!


thanks, it came out really clean. ......... Its a 78:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN

My sons taylor tot stroller before and after pics......


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## DETONATER

Hell yeah! That looks really nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

TOP GUN said:


>


Man thats a badass Taylor Tot, im saving this pic.


----------



## TOP GUN

DETONATER said:


> Hell yeah! That looks really nice...:thumbsup:


THANKS, ILL BE HITTING YOU UP SOON. NEED SOME MORE FLAKE!


----------



## TOP GUN

Justin-Az said:


> Man thats a badass Taylor Tot, im saving this pic.


THANKS, THIS WAS A DAILY USER. COULDNT GO TOO FAR THOUGH, EVERYWHERE WE WENT WE WERE ALWAYS STOPPED AND ASKED IF WE CAN TAKE PICS.


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN

THIS IS A PIECE OF ALUMINUM I AM PAINTING ON. THIS PIECE IS MADE FOR SOMEONE TO HANG UP IN THEIR HOUSE, GARAGE OR MAN CAVE. THERE IS A LOT OF PEOPLE REQUESTING THESE PIECES. HERE IS A STEP BY STEP ON ONE PIECE. I HAVE LOTS OF PICS THAT I WILL POST. THEY ARE ALL PAINTED WITH AUTOMOTIVE PAINT.......FLAKES,KANDY AND PEARLS.


----------



## TOP GUN

This board already has been prepped, based with silver, metal flake, clearcoated and wet sanded. just laying out a basic design.


----------



## TOP GUN

Getting ready to put down some colors


----------



## TOP GUN

STARTING WITH SOME COLORS.


----------



## charlies85cutti

Just checked out all 82 pages of your work. And man you got some sick work. I would like to get some stuff done by you someday


----------



## TOP GUN

charlies85cutti said:


> Just checked out all 82 pages of your work. And man you got some sick work. I would like to get some stuff done by you someday


THANKS ALOT, I REALLY APPRECIATE IT. THIS IS ONLY A HOBBY FOR ME. I HAVE A FULL TIME JOB FOR THE WEEK AND FOR THE WEEKENDS I WORK ON CARS.


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## ed1983

LOOKIN SICK ALBERTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## Trendsetta 68

beautiful !


----------



## ed1983

DAM ALBERTO HOW MUCH 2 DO THE CADDY LIKE THS?:thumbsup:


TOP GUN said:


>


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks solid


----------



## Juiced only

TOP GUN said:


> This board already has been prepped, based with silver, metal flake, clearcoated and wet sanded. just laying out a basic design.



so you paint this silver,then metal flake in the clear,then wet sanded it?


----------



## drasticbean

So sick !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP GUN

Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks solid


THANKS

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN

Juiced only said:


> so you paint this silver,then metal flake in the clear,then wet sanded it?


 it is a piece of plastic, prepped plastic, adhesion promoter , silver base, metal flake with intercoat clear then topped with clear, two coats then sanded with 600 .


----------



## TOP GUN

drasticbean said:


> So sick !!!!!!!!!


THANKS! BE POSTING PICS OF YOURS REALLY SOON.


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## TOP GUN

WE MISS YOU DANNY BOY!!!















FOREVER IN OUR HEARTS


----------



## TOP GUN

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN

IT IS FOOTBALL SEASON!!!!HAVN'T BEEN ON FOR AWILE. GOT LOTS OF PICS OF BOARDS THAT I AM SPRAYING. WILL POST THEM UP PRETTY SOON. I AM ALSO HAVING A BC/CC PAINT SPECIAL. HIT ME UP IF YOU ARE INTERESTED 623-221-5261




GO CARDINALS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN

ttt


----------



## TOP GUN

:shh:


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## 87 cut

in trying to find out how much they charge or some art work like that


----------



## pink63impala

azmobn06 said:


>


What kolor and base is that?


----------



## TOP GUN

pink63impala said:


> What kolor and base is that?


It is ppg vibrance line, it is a 3 stage. It is called apple red or kandy apple red. Cant member.


----------



## Lunas64

Nice ass work Brother!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

HEll YeaH!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

TOP GUN said:


>


Nice


----------



## Art Buck

TTT for Vicious!!!!!


----------



## david602

Loooking good bro!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

Looking good my Compa


----------



## TOP GUN

Welcome home TERMITE!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

WILLS CAR CAME OUT NICE ALBERT


----------



## azmobn06

TOP GUN said:


> Welcome home TERMITE!!!



Thank you Compa!

At home changing diapers


----------



## TOP GUN

SPIRIT 62 said:


> WILLS CAR CAME OUT NICE ALBERT


Thanks man!


----------



## TOP GUN

azmobn06 said:


> Thank you Compa!
> 
> At home changing diapers


I hear you, doing the same here. Got to get back to work really soon.


----------



## azmobn06

TOP GUN said:


> I hear you, doing the same here. Got to get back to work really soon.


I hear you....now that Im going back to work, the caddy will be ready to finish..........soon!


----------



## azmobn06

I know you have pics....post them


----------



## azmobn06

Great work on Mikes caddy....it paid off!


----------



## azmobn06

Follow Vicious on Instagram at: #viciouspaint


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

TOP GUN said:


>


Love the color combo ??


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## ed1983

TTT


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA

pink63impala said:


> What kolor and base is that?


Thanks 4 keeping my secret! Paint still looks the same as when I first broke out with it. Albert your truly an artist!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## ed1983

TTT


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA

What up Alberto. Gonna have to down sum Coronas soon!


----------

